# May 2020... Please Tell us about your Day... May Flowers should be Appearing...



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

May 2020


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone... Another sleepless painful night, it's gotta be the weather... Well, tomorrow is supposed to be a lot warmer and SUNNY!!!! So it's Friday, May one... well it's 5 months no smoking... Well got that licked I believe... Didn't do much of anything yesterday... and not sure about today either... But if I do... I will keep you in the loop...

I hope YOU all have a wonderful safe Friday...God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Mister E (May 1, 2020)

Hey ! 5 months , well done indeed ...I packed up some years ago , it was hard work . 
Hope you've stopped before you got COPD ?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Trains ! OOoooooooooooooooh , luv 'em , I'm a train nut . I'm almost embarrassed to admit I've got Train Simulator on my PC  :



Of course not... But breathing is much better now...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 1, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> May 2020


Congrats Mike for quitting. The first few months are the hardest. Sorry about your sleepless night, do you take anything for the pain. Ahhhhh May, the sun will make an appearance this afternoon and Sat and Sun look to be a high of 18. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2020)

Mike, keep it going. 20 years for me, although a bit to late. 
Good day yesterday. Got our stimulus check in the mail. Rained all morning, but later sun come out and it got real nice.


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2020)

Well folks, if you don't see me in here tomorrow it means the cops caught me and carted me off to jail.

It's the last straw so I am going to sneak into the campground early tomorrow morning because they still will not allow us in due to covid and they said the park is going to cut the grass. 

I do not think they will pay attention to where my perennial border begins and ends and just might mow over it with those big machines they use to cut the park grass. So I bought some cheap fence at the dollar store today and will sneak in and mark it off.

Might be bread and water for me for a bit so someone please go in and feed and water my garden.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

Got some fishing in today..Neighbor caught a 36 inch 40lb (est.) Blue Catfish.
I helped him land it..


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

We celebrated May Day by taking a trip to the beach.

Ahhhh, sunshine, crashing waves, wet sand under my feet, negative ions in my lungs.  It was divine!

We practically had it to ourselves, so no problem with social distancing.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Good Morning;

Well, this weekend is supposed to be the best weather we've had since last summer... So looking forward to it. 

Plans today are, to retrieve a utility trailer I parked in the back 40 years ago... It's a 12 footer, I've decided I am going to fix it up and sell my 8 foot... The problem with the 8 foot, I cannot see behind the truck when trying to back up, it's 8X4... 

Lorie finally found some pepper seeds, so I want to get them planted in my plastic containers because I am hoping to plant these plants in about 3 weeks.

Well, hope YOU all have a GREAT and SAFE day... God Bless YOU all..


----------



## Lakeland living (May 2, 2020)

-2 this morning, piles of snow are getting down.
  Pic is through glass with new to me canon...
  I still sit and look out at this view most days.
   The reason I am still doing very good these days.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 2, 2020)

Lee said:


> Well folks, if you don't see me in here tomorrow it means the cops caught me and carted me off to jail.
> 
> It's the last straw so I am going to sneak into the campground early tomorrow morning because they still will not allow us in due to covid and they said the park is going to cut the grass.
> 
> ...


Protect what is yours Lee....


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2020)

Cold and wet here, but the garden needs it - the ground was bone dry.  Forecast for today and tomorrow is for showers, but better weather next week.


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)

Lee said:


> Well folks, if you don't see me in here tomorrow it means the cops caught me and carted me off to jail.
> 
> It's the last straw so I am going to sneak into the campground early tomorrow morning because they still will not allow us in due to covid and they said the park is going to cut the grass.
> 
> ...


I'll come visit you Lee, let me know what your cell # will be.


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)

Not a good start considering the forecast was supposed to be sunny, nice day.....it's a cold 3, strong north wind, no sign of sun, Washed up all my heavy jackets yesterday, again....not doing it again, hopefully. Looks like it will a good thinking and project day, and looking out the window every hour to see the weather change.....Welcome to Canadian weather....never boring.


----------



## Lee (May 2, 2020)

Snuck in, got my fence up, dug up two peony bushes, one weigela shrub, my grandmother's hosta that I have had forever and moved every time I moved. The rest are all perennials and can stay till it is safe to move them. Then I snuck out. Saw a deer and waved at it and got rewarded with seeing the white tail retreat.

Stopped at a fave bakery for Boston Cream and Apple Fritters Donuts, got a sugar high.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 2, 2020)

My friend  stopped here on way to Walmart,, asked me to go along.
Grabbed my list & mask,off we went.  Walmart was crowded .
Friend & I went our separate  ways in the store.
Tried to get everything on  my list,,  some items were no where to be found.

Next store  found more  things I needed, same with the next store.
At the pharmacy  while I picked up prescriptions,,my friend  found  more things I had on my list.

To  make  me really happy my friend gave me a hair cut after we got back to my house.
I gave her a pint  of home made catsup & some homemade relish.

We both had a winning  situation today.

My hair is shorter than usual,, don't think Hubby likes it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 2, 2020)

When I went on my early walk around 6:45,to get local paper,birds were chirping otherwise it was quiet
My mid morning walk strolled 3 blocks to the local co-op store, for a couple of items.The navel oranges&iceberg lettuce both on sale,bought a small container of tuna fish
This afternoon,I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside so she could get some fresh air/exercise using  her walker.We went around the community garden a couple of times.She was a 'happy camper' and profusely thanked me.This was the 1st time she had been outside since last Sat.The weather here this past week wasn't good,mostly rain/wind unseasonably cool


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my early walk around 6:45,to get local paper,birds were chirping otherwise it was quiet
> My mid morning walk strolled 3 blocks to the local co-op store, for a couple of items.The navel oranges&iceberg lettuce both on sale,bought a small container of tuna fish
> This afternoon,I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside so she could get some fresh air/exercise using  her walker.We went around the community garden a couple of times.She was a 'happy camper' and profusely thanked me.This was the 1st time she had been outside since last Sat.The weather here this past week wasn't good,mostly rain/wind unseasonably cool


@moviequeen1   So thoughtful of you, you are indeed a great ray of sunshine for Pat.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 3, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @moviequeen1   So thoughtful of you, you are indeed a great ray of sunshine for Pat.


Thankyou Sue


----------



## MickaC (May 3, 2020)

Day started out very gloomy, cloud, cold north wind and -1, the sun since has appeared, up to 8, still COLD, decided it was a good morning to do the pie thing again, last Sunday was strawberry pies, today was blueberry, not giving any away this time, like last week, got selfish today, one goes in the freezer. Did something i didn't want to again, had washed my winter jackets for the second time, got one out this morning, third time wash coming up if it ever stays warm. Neighbour is been very noisy with his power everything, today, my poor wee little girl Shaalee was out on her third try for a pee after lunch, unsuccessful, every time she'd get ready to, the chainsaw started up. I've never seen anyone cut sheets of tin with a chainsaw before. . Time for him to go back to work.


----------



## Lee (May 3, 2020)

Been sitting on my bum for most of the day watching tv and playing on the puter even though it is nice outside, a waste of time but it's my time to waste


----------



## Nate007 (May 3, 2020)

Beautiful sunny day today and 20 degrees celsius.  I haven't stayed outdoors this long in months and it felt amazing but it also tired me out, having not walked this much in a long while.  At one point I was winded and stopped walking.  Some kids asked if I was fine or needed help, which was a heartwarming gesture.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

It's decent today, weather-wise .. however, I'm sad because it's our daughter's birthday today and we can't celebrate together  

We did send her flowers, which she appreciated, and we sang happy birthday to her over the phone.


----------



## Butterfly (May 3, 2020)

Went to Sprouts Market this morning at 7:00 when they opened.  There weren't too many people there at the time, and those that were were maintaining their distance.  I got what I needed, which was mainly fresh produce, and some fresh chicken.  I noticed this morning that they've put a limit of two packages of fresh chickens or chicken parts per customer.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 3, 2020)

I put some chicken thighs in the crock pot earlier and will have them for dinner later with some rice and a vegetable. I have been doing some light dusting around the house and vacuuming, but mostly just lounging around listening to music and checking things out on this forum.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 3, 2020)

This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:50,the birds were chirping,it was 45
My mid morning walk around 10,walked a block to the mailbx,felt warmer with the sun being out
I watched our church service on line which was good,I expect we won't be able to get back to normal church services until maybe Sept
Last Sun when I was talking with my brother,I asked if we could somehow do Zoom or Skype because I didn't know when I would see him&family again.He said he would look into it.This afternoon,I was invited to my 1st Zoom meeting,what a thrill it was to see&talk with John,my sister in law,Suzanne,2 nieces,Katie&Liz at their place in New Hampshire. It certainly boosted my spirits,made my day.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 3, 2020)

Great day here, windy but very nice, no bugs yet. Except for those that Ford says don't come up into cottage country. Found  out today that 33 from other areas came to get tested and ended up positive. The medical people here made sure the information was sent to their locals for follow up. I am still smiling       .
    Spent some time visiting, yes distance consciousness at all times. 
   Ok people how many people do you think will actually go back to work tomorrow???  Canada and the US are now paying people to stay home.


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2020)

Spend most of yesterday buying 16 Hostas, then planting most of them. It was 78 degrees and sunny.  Was going to finish the planting today, but mother nature decided otherwise.  We are in the middle of the 4th or 5th thunderstorm of the day.  Oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

Not done a great deal today....hubs has been doing some stuff around the house, he's making the most of the time he has at home to get outstanding household decorating and various things done...so he always keeps himself busy..if it wasn't for the fact that we can't go to the pub I don't think he'd even notice we were on lockdown.. he has so much stuff  of various types that fill his day.. ..plus he does conferences from home with up to 60 colleagues..  However he's going to be going back to work in dribs and drabs starting from later this  week.. he's got 2 days he'll be working then

I feel for you missing your daughters' birthday @Pinky ... I missed my daughters' 3 weeks ago ..she missed mine 2 weeks ago... and we're all going to be missing celebrating my husbands' in a few days time.. although he'll be here with me in the house, and he can at least have a drink , that's about all we can do...

Daughter was just saying to me earlier today we'll have to have one big huge birthday bash to celebrate when this is all over..


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)

In the 70's here today and sunny! I just had to break out!

Drove to Ocean State Job Lots (discounts on overstocks; usually genuine.) Bought a bunch of stuff including some dog toys, 2 carpet runners, a bunch of Indian food pouches.

Then stopped at the liquor store for a can of  Modelo chelada. They had a sign on a display of Graves grain alcohol saying you can make hand sanitizer out of it, which I figured you could. I asked the girl about it and she said it's really risky, that you can get bad burns and kids, too. So I guess it has to be mixed well but good luck finding aloe vera.


----------



## Lewkat (May 3, 2020)

80 degrees in New Jersey today and I love it.  We still are promised some cooler weather next week, but for a few days only.  I hope you all are getting warmer.  I know the Southern Hemisphere is now going into their winter weather, so, I hope for you all it is a mild one.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I feel for you missing your daughters' birthday @Pinky ... I missed my daughters' 3 weeks ago ..she missed mine 2 weeks ago... and we're all going to be missing celebrating my husbands' in a few days time.. although he'll be here with me in the house, and he can at least have a drink , that's about all we can do...
> 
> Daughter was just saying to me earlier today we'll have to have one big huge birthday bash to celebrate when this is all over..


Yes, we intend to do the same with other relatives whose birthdays are also coming up.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)

Yes, my son and I agreed last night on the phone that when it's safe, we're all going out to dinner.. No more yelling from the tailgate through the kitchen window, LOL.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> In the 70's here today and sunny! I just had to break out!
> 
> Drove to Ocean State Job Lots (discounts on overstocks; usually genuine.) Bought a bunch of stuff including some dog toys, 2 carpet runners, a bunch of Indian food pouches.
> 
> Then stopped at the liquor store for a can of  Modelo chelada. They had a sign on a display of Graves grain alcohol saying you can make hand sanitizer out of it, which I figured you could. I asked the girl about it and she said it's really risky, that you can get bad burns and kids, too. So I guess it has to be mixed well but good luck finding aloe vera.


Oh, he says to mix it with glycerin instead of aloe.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

My day was awful but it's about to get better thanks to the fine folks at Seagram's.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Hey... How goes it, going here, weather was good, but not as they said it would be, got some pretty heavy winds last night, blew everything, everywhere... Same today, it was about 21 degrees Celcius, but very very windy... Got a few things done this weekend, but not as much as I wanted... Never got the trailer out of the back forty either... Maybe tomorrow... Well, it's Monday tomorrow, not that, that really matters...

Anyways hope everyone had a GREAT one... Keep SAFE... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Lee (May 4, 2020)

Saw yesterday on our facebook group that some are breaking the campground rules already, we are not even supposed to go in, and yes I did sneak in the other day but just to put a fence up around my perennial bed and scidaddle out, never stayed but for 10 minutes, but someone went in to check and saw some sitting around drinking beer, others burning leaves and working on their trailer. Party time ahead of time.

I hope the leaf burner is not who I think it is next to me, had a dream they called me today that my trailer burned down. If it is that idiot he has built a fire so high it set off my smoke alarm inside. These are the types that will ruin opening up for us all.

Groceries and the garden centre are the plan for the day.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 4, 2020)

2 above here this morning, some very heavy clouds to the south with a nice breeze. Surprised to see a huge amount of buds
on the trees.
       Smiled yesterday, saw some people get caught in a strong wind with very cold (not foretasted) rain. These are people that are not supposed to be up this way getting what they deserve. Today, what will come is what I am doing. More rain I see....lol


----------



## Tommy (May 4, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> -2 this morning, piles of snow are getting down.
> Pic is through glass with new to me canon...
> I still sit and look out at this view most days.
> The reason I am still doing very good these days.


Nice photo LL!  Great view!


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

Today, I woke up feeling a bit under the weather with a little sore throat and a slight cough. I am going to call my Doctor today.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2020)

Woke stiff and aching after a long walk yesterday. Internet is still very erratic after it was supposed to have been fixed. Tests suggested a line fault and so called tech support. They were unable to test the system because they couldn't access the hub (although it appeared to be working OK) so they said they would send me a new one free of charge.

 Did a small amount of gardening and then spent a lazy time in the summerhouse doing a jigsaw. Going shopping tomorrow to buy fresh fruit and veges.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

Update on feeling under the weather today. I had a video doctors appointment just awhile ago and as for right now my doctor is treating it as the flu and told me to get Mucinex and Delsym cough syrup. She told me if I develop fevers I should contact her again to get tested and if I start having difficulty breathing to call 911. As of right now I basically have a sore throat and cough and just feel run down so I am taking it easy and doing what my doctor said with the medicine and drinking a lot of fluids.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update on feeling under the weather today. I had a video doctors appointment just awhile ago and as for right now my doctor is treating it as the flu and told me to get Mucinex and Delsym cough syrup. She told me if I develop fevers I should contact her again to get tested and if I start having difficulty breathing to call 911. As of right now I basically have a sore throat and cough and just feel run down so I am taking it easy and doing what my doctor said with the medicine and drinking a lot of fluids.



Take care of yourself and if you have problems don't wait to call for help.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Take care of yourself and if you have problems don't wait to call for help.


I definitely will. Thank You so much.


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

@Yo-Yo 
So sorry you are feeling poorly!  I hope it does pass by, quickly, and not get any worse.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Yo-Yo
> So sorry you are feeling poorly!  I hope it does pass by, quickly, and not get any worse.


Thank you. I hope these meds do the trick.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update on feeling under the weather today. I had a video doctors appointment just awhile ago and as for right now my doctor is treating it as the flu and told me to get Mucinex and Delsym cough syrup. She told me if I develop fevers I should contact her again to get tested and if I start having difficulty breathing to call 911. As of right now I basically have a sore throat and cough and just feel run down so I am taking it easy and doing what my doctor said with the medicine and drinking a lot of fluids.


Take good care Yo-Yo! The 2 products your doc recommended work very well.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Take good care Yo-Yo! The 2 products your doc recommended work very well.


Thank you very much. I am getting them delivered from my CVS as I post this.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Thank you very much. I am getting them delivered from my CVS as I post this.


Please keep us updated. 
Cake bakers should have extra attention!


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Please keep us updated.
> Cake bakers should have extra attention!


I sure will. I will do the updating on this thread.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Today's been sunny and warm... hubs got the whole privet hedge at the front cut down a whole foot or so. We keep it regularly trimmed throughout the summer because I don't like it to grow over 5 feet, so it's usually me who goes out there and trims it back every month or so ... but it's shot up and out all sides  this last winter, and it was almost 6 feet., so it had to have a serious short back and sides....  ...

He built himself a whole new tool  bench which fits wall to wall  in the barn.. it's his birthday tomorrow, so it's gift to himself...he's been wanting one all of his life... just never got round to it or had the time to make one ..

I bought him a new  backless swivel  seat to use, and when he'd got the bench installed and his tools all in place ...he sat down on the seat and said with delight ... well, it was a long time coming   just took 50 years..


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Today, I woke up feeling a bit under the weather with a little sore throat and a slight cough. I am going to call my Doctor today.


Take care of yourself, Yo-Yo. I hope the sore throat goes away and nothing else develops.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Take care of yourself, Yo-Yo. I hope the sore throat goes away and nothing else develops.


Thank You, just a sore throat and cough right now. Hope that is where is stays.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2020)

*Today started out as most days usually do,until my sisters daughter (My Niece) did a drive by to see if me or my husband needed anything. I loved seeing her until she handed me a card that she found today in her brothers room. Her brother (my Nephew)passed away almost 3 months ago. He had bought me a Mother's day card and had written a beautiful note to me. Telling me He felt like I was always a second Mom to him and how much he appreciated me and loved me. Needless to say I cried my eyes out when I read it. Now I have to get my act together before my husband comes home,because he will break down too if he reads it.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Everything so far is good... Think they are aiming to fast to reopen everything...

Keep Safe... and God Bless!!


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

Holly, nice avatar, I like it.

Staying in today, making new shams and cushions for the bed. I like to curl up on pillows to read. So does the cat, if I say "wanna read" he scurries for the bed or the sofa which also has cushions. His choice of where we read.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

Update this morning: My sore throat seems to be easing up, but my cough is a lot more persistent now as it kept me awake most of the night.  My chest also is starting to feel congested which is a major concern for me. Still no fevers. Going to relax today and order food out so I don’t have to cook.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

Yo-Yo.....might be time to see a doctor, just to make sure. These are not ordinary times.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update this morning: My sore throat seems to be easing up, but my cough is a lot more persistent now as it kept me awake most of the night.  My chest also is starting to feel congested which is a major concern for me. Still no fevers. Going to relax today and order food out so I don’t have to cook.


 I think you need to see a doctor now the cough is more persistent, Yo-yo . it's definitely one of those things which is high on the list of Covid symptoms... ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Holly, nice avatar, I like it.



Thanks Lee..I'm messing around with avatars at the moment.. get tired of seeing the same ones of me all the time.. so I'm just putting a different one each day for a while...


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Yo-Yo.....might be time to see a doctor, just to make sure. These are not ordinary times.


I did have a video visit yesterday and my doctor prescribed two medications and told me if my temperatures went up to call her back and she would set a test up for me. Also if my breathing got bad I am to call 911.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 5, 2020)

-6c this morning, no flowers that I can see.
  This morning is a clear blue sky. Nice fire warming the place up a bit.
  Hot coffee in my hand  looking out over the lake.
  This morning life is good.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 5, 2020)

Wish I could join you Lakeland living...it's cool here too 1c but nice and sunny. Waiting for hubby to make my coffee.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 5, 2020)

Good Morning Iris, that first cup sets the mood for me. 
Being careful with the virus stuff, otherwise not much stuff has changed here.
Time for cup number 2.....lol


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon yo-yo. Beautiful morning for my walk. 64 degrees and just starting to get light. Good day yesterday. My wife got some new hearing aids. Now, I’ve got to remember to not mumble  anything bad when we have a disagreement.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 5, 2020)

Looks  like we had some frost  last night.
Hope it  didn't  kill the apple a& peach buds.

Hubby & I might  go over to look at  flowers   for Memorial Day.

With these chilly nights & rainy weather,, hard to believe  that  Memorial Day will be  this month.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

Glorious , sunny day here, a little breezy but it's very hot in our garden because we're protected all side by our mature trees and hedges.. . 

We've been sitting out in the garden having a drink to celebrate my husbands birthday. Can't do or go anywhere much, so the garden is the prettiest and warmest place to be.. .


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> celebrate my husbands birthday.


Happy Birthday from Texas USA !!


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Happy Birthday from Texas USA !!


 Thanks Ken, I passed it on...he said ''Cheers'' ...


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

Wishing Holly's hubby a Happy Birthday and best wishes for the coming year too

Did you bake him a cake Holly? Or maybe a birthday pie?


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Sunny @ 46F, high to be 58F.

I picked up a small hummingbird feeder and nectar when I was out the other day. Think I'll set it up today.  We can't hang seed feeders after April 1st in my small condo community near the woods


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Wishing Holly's hubby a Happy Birthday and best wishes for the coming year too
> 
> Did you bake him a cake Holly? Or maybe a birthday pie?


 Neither Lee, and thank you for the birthday wishes ... he doesn't eat cake or Pie... ..he was quite happy sitting outside with a beer.. ...he gave himself a haircut while out there as well....


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 5, 2020)

When I went on my early walk this morning around 7,was a tad nippy 35
I've been going on weekly 'road trips' with my friend,Mary who lives 3 floors above me.She had offered in the past way before the pandemic to take me anywhere I needed to go.In the beginning I didn't feel comfortable doing it because I'm so independent,didn't want to bother her.She told me'I look forward to our weekly trips,gives me a break from working at home'. She refused to take money for gas, instead I give her the magazines  I subscribe to,which she loves reading This morning at 11,we went to Target, was looking for a folding lawn chair which I found,came home 30min later
Its been a p.sunny day here,temps in the low 40's.My afternoon walk strolled down my street to the corner and back


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2020)

It's been quite boring here but that can be a good thing compared to chaotic!  Just been doing routine things around the place.  I'm seriously getting tired of watching tv.  I don't know what things are going to be like once this lockdown ends but know we have it for at least till the end of May.  Some businesses are opening back up.

I don't know what has happened to my dog's groomer.  I've been trying to call her but there is no answer and her voicemail has been full for a month now.  There's no way to get in touch with her.  In my city they told all businesses they have to stay closed till the end of May at least so far.  I hope she is okay.  She is an older woman.

We've been going to her for 7 years now even though my dog does not like what she does.  I tried to cut some of my dog's hair but she won't sit still for me.  I bet the groomer, if she ever opens back up, will be jammed packed for awhile.  That's why I've been trying to call--she was only open 2.5 days a week.  She is semi-retired.  

I don't know, once this lockdown is over I may have to look for another groomer.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Good Morning One and All... or is it Good Night One and All...
How goes it, going here... Both Lorie and I have done something to our left sides in the rib areas... Both are a little tender in that area... Not sure what we did, but both are hurting...

Well went to the only opening Hardware store for some stuff for the engine of my truck, L Brackets, Pipe insulator, and Self Screwing Screws, and came out empty-handed after standing outside for 20 minutes... Wasn't impressed... Anyhow...

Hope YOU are taking care... Keep Safe... And God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 6, 2020)

Update: Things are not going according to plan with the illness for my liking. The cough is still bad and I can feel the chest congestion start to tighten in my chest. I am trying to bring up as much as I can. Still no fevers, but just the simplest things I do I get quite fatigued. My breathing isn’t quite right because of the congestion, but I wouldn’t say I am gasping for breathe or at labored breathing. I am still quite concerned and will be calling the doctor again today even though my temperatures are still normal. This is not getting better and I am starting to get worried.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: Things are not going according to plan with the illness for my liking. The cough is still bad and I can feel the chest congestion start to tighten in my chest. I am trying to bring up as much as I can. Still no fevers, but just the simplest things I do I get quite fatigued. My breathing isn’t quite right because of the congestion, but I wouldn’t say I am gasping for breathing or at laboured breathing. I am still quite concerned and will be calling the doctor again today even though my temperatures are still normal. This is not getting better and I am starting to get worried.



Maybe if you can't get in touch with your doctor, maybe you should be heading to a clinic or hospital? I ask our Lord to please watch over, and comfort you and hold YOU tight... Please, Jesus...

Well, I haven't been to bed yet, I was worried I was going to miss my phone appointment with my chronic pain doctor at 8... Might have a nap after I talk to the doctor... I have one tomorrow too with my diabetic doctor tomorrow morning... Well, nothing else is new... again I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 6, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: Things are not going according to plan with the illness for my liking. The cough is still bad and I can feel the chest congestion start to tighten in my chest. I am trying to bring up as much as I can. Still no fevers, but just the simplest things I do I get quite fatigued. My breathing isn’t quite right because of the congestion, but I wouldn’t say I am gasping for breathe or at labored breathing. I am still quite concerned and will be calling the doctor again today even though my temperatures are still normal. This is not getting better and I am starting to get worried.


Yo-Yo,
If you are taking Mucinex it has contains pain reliever and would bring down any fever you may have. Please tell the doctor that.
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: Things are not going according to plan with the illness for my liking. The cough is still bad and I can feel the chest congestion start to tighten in my chest. I am trying to bring up as much as I can. Still no fevers, but just the simplest things I do I get quite fatigued. My breathing isn’t quite right because of the congestion, but I wouldn’t say I am gasping for breathe or at labored breathing. I am still quite concerned and will be calling the doctor again today even though my temperatures are still normal. This is not getting better and I am starting to get worried.


Oh Yo yo, I hope you will begin to feel better soon.  Do you have any cough syrup?  I bought some Robitussin in case I get a bad cough.  I got it from Shipt..Target online deliveries.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2020)

More grass to mow today....Going to 82 degrees....


----------



## Lee (May 6, 2020)

Waiting and waiting for an email telling me the lumber order is ready for pickup. Going to have a raised veggie garden.

Must be a lot of people doing the same, placed that order yesterday early morning.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 6, 2020)

Update: Spoke to my doctor via video and she has written me a script to get tested for Covid-19. I just received the information that the test will be done on Friday at 10:30 a.m. She also said once again if my breathing gets bad to call 911. I am not going to play around with whatever this is. I know I am no "Spring Chicken" anymore so I have to be careful. I also have no family here so I have contacted two close friends to let them know what is going on.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 7, 2020)

-4 c this morning, great morning. Bright sun no wind to speak of.  Buds popping out almost everywhere. 
 Only 3 or 4 piles of snow left to go. Have gotten 3 mosquitoes so far, wondering where they came from with frost almost every night.
  Hauling more fire wood this morning, then heat up the BBQ for some beer can chicken.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 7, 2020)

Update: The symptoms are the same as they were yesterday. I suppose I am already flattening the curve.  I guess I am using jokes because I am really rather nervous about this whole ordeal. Tomorrow I still have the Covid-19 test scheduled and then will wait for the results of that. Other than I have been doing a lot of coughing and my chest is rather congested and tight. I get fatigued rather easily so I haven't been doing much other than what I really have to do around the house. I have been ordering food for delivery and been resting quite a bit.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

I've had a fairly productive yet queue filled day... 


Glorious hot sunny day

Hubs first day back to work today..after 6 weeks ...he'll go in again a few odd days between now and the end of June when it should all be starting again properly .

 I got on with the  laundry first thing... and left the drying till  later when I got home, I hate to leave the dryer on if I"m not here..

Parcelled up an item to send to my daughter . then took it to the PO where there was a bit of  queue waiting outside because of a 2 in at a time only, policy.. then drove to the large superstore  2 towns from me,  wanted to ring the changes regarding the same food we've been having from the nearest smaller supermarket for the last 7 weeks ..but on the way I thought I'd stop off at the lakes, and take some pictures.. . Think again Lady...  the massive Carpark was already full and it was only mid-day ( almost 80 degrees here and it's a holiday weekend starting tomorrow)... disappointed , I drove instead to the woods, and took some pictures of the Bluebells  again, before the season finishes for another year..  I wanted to get the walk in before I got the shopping..








Back in the car and off to the superstore... and i swear to God I've never seen a Queue waiting outside like this one... it  must have had 300 people in it, at the very least
... no way was I getting out of the car to wait in that... so a quick swing around...and off back to my usual supermarket in a different town   where there was only a queue of about 40 people ... so it only took about 10 minutes to get through the door... ..queues for the tills  were longer, stood for about 20 minutes in that..
 Back home with 4 bags of shopping for the freezer... unload 'em, clean them down and put it all away ... and get the washing in the dryer... ( 3 loads..)..dry it all and put it away... ( I hate that job) 

Very hot...now,  had to go back out in the garden, and clear up the remains of a poor Dove who'd been  attacked and killed by a sparrow-hawk...feathers everywhere... 


 Back in the cool of the house... 

Cooked myself a cheeseburger using Brie instead of cheddar ... and sat outside in the garden with a  Large cold drink...and eased my aching back ..

......all that.. and  it's only just after 6pm now...


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 7, 2020)

This morning I decided to dust the furniture with Murphy's Oil Spray
As much as dislike dusting,I put Adele's CD on my Bose CD/Radio to do get me through it
I took my mid morning walk 45 min later,walked around the block
I was planning to take my afternoon walk,but it became windy looked like the heavens were going to open,there's always tomorrow


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Beautiful picture, @hollydolly   !

Thinking of you, @Yo-Yo 
I do hope you will get to feeling better, long before your results come in.

But I AM glad you are having the test done, and I was glad to find your update about it, here!


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Beautiful picture, @hollydolly   !
> 
> Thinking of you, @Yo-Yo
> I do hope you will get to feeling better, long before your results come in.
> ...


Thank you so much Kaila. I hope so too.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Update: I got the Covid-19 test this morning and to say the least it was not pleasant. My eyes watered a bit. They said I should get the results anywhere between in 3-7 days. I am hoping for 3 days because in the middle of the night I woke up with chills and a fever of close to 101 and now my body aches and my temperatures are steadily in the 100's. I have a call in to the Doctor and the Nurse I spoke to said I should start taking Tylenol.I am still coughing quite a bit and have chest congestion and tightness in my chest. I can however still breath okay, but I haven't been really doing anything much around the house other than the essentials. I will wait and see what the Doctor says to do. What I am really worried about is I am alone and of course my advance age. I am 75.


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2020)

I planted some flowers a few days ago, and have already had to protect them from frost once, and weather forecast for coming week shows a lot more chances for frost.  That's what I get for "jumping the gun"


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: Things are not going according to plan with the illness for my liking. The cough is still bad and I can feel the chest congestion start to tighten in my chest. I am trying to bring up as much as I can. Still no fevers, but just the simplest things I do I get quite fatigued. My breathing isn’t quite right because of the congestion, but I wouldn’t say I am gasping for breathe or at labored breathing. I am still quite concerned and will be calling the doctor again today even though my temperatures are still normal. This is not getting better and I am starting to get worried.


Yo-Yo, sorry to hear this. Have you been taking the Mucinex? Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yo-Yo, sorry to hear this. Have you been taking the Mucinex? Let us know what the doctor says.


@RadishRose yes, every 12 hours. I sure will.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I planted some flowers a few days ago, and have already had to protect them from frost once, and weather forecast for coming week shows a lot more chances for frost.  That's what I get for "jumping the gun"


 we have 75 degrees here..and hotter forecast for tomorrow... ..is it usually that cold in May in Ohio?


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> @RadishRose yes, every 12 hours. I sure will.


Yo-Yo, I hope you have nothing more than a regular flu, though that could feel miserable. You're doing all the right things, keeping in touch with your doctor.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Yo-Yo, I hope you have nothing more than a regular flu, though that could feel miserable. You're doing all the right things, keeping in touch with your doctor.


@Pinky I am hoping for the same. I feel like total crap, but I can still breathe okay. I am taking all the medication that the Doctor has told me and am drinking a ton of water. I am resting as much as I can. I am still waiting for my Doctor to call me back today. Thank You so much.


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> we have 75 degrees here..and hotter forecast for tomorrow... ..*is it usually that cold in May in Ohio*?


We never know!  But the "frost free" date is about May 21st or so.  it was 77 here a couple of days ago.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Update: Just spoke with the Doctor and she confirmed me that I am doing everything I can possibly do. She said to continue to take the Mucinex and Delsym every 12 hours and the Tylenol every 4-6 hours as needed for fever. Her main concern was for my breathing as she said once again if my breathing gets to where I am struggling to breath I am to call 911 immediately. She also recommended me to order a pulse oxygen meter that goes on my finger and reads my pulse oxygen level. So I am going to check Amazon now.


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: Just spoke with the Doctor and she confirmed me that I am doing everything I can possibly do. She said to continue to take the Mucinex and Delsym every 12 hours and the Tylenol every 4-6 hours as needed for fever. Her main concern was for my breathing as she said once again if my breathing gets to where I am struggling to breath I am to call 911 immediately. She also recommended me to order a pulse oxygen meter that goes on my finger and reads my pulse oxygen level. So I am going to check Amazon now.


I hope Amazon delivers quickly. At least your doctor is keeping up to date about your condition .. which is impressive.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I hope Amazon delivers quickly. At least your doctor is keeping up to date about your condition .. which is impressive.


I have Prime so if it applies it should delivery in 2 days.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> Well folks, if you don't see me in here tomorrow it means the cops caught me and carted me off to jail.
> 
> It's the last straw so I am going to sneak into the campground early tomorrow morning because they still will not allow us in due to covid and they said the park is going to cut the grass.
> 
> ...


Wear a mask.

Everyone else is.


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

@Yo-Yo
I am sorry you have a fever now, 
and that the testing was unpleasant, and that, the entire ordeal is stressful and an overall worry, surely!

It is very good that your doctor is attentive.  Many of us do not have one like that one. 
I am glad you do!

Do you know if you were exposed to someone with either the regular flu or virus, or with the dreaded one?


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Yo-Yo
> I am sorry you have a fever now,
> and that the testing was unpleasant, and that, the entire ordeal is stressful and an overall worry, surely!
> 
> ...


@Kaila I don’t live with anyone so I wouldn’t have contracted the virus that way. The only way I would have contracted it is when I still went out to get grocery and I still wore a mask then, but I was around people and I could have easily touched something a person with the virus handled. That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

That's possible, but it doesn't sound like too close contact, @Yo-Yo 
so it gives me more hope that you have some different ailment.

It sounds like a miserable illness you are coping with, anyway, 
plus we cannot really know why that particular virus is so extremely contagious, as it is.

I still hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 8, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That's possible, but it doesn't sound like too close contact, @Yo-Yo
> so it gives me more hope that you have some different ailment.
> 
> It sounds like a miserable illness you are coping with, anyway,
> ...


Thank You, I hope it is something else too. Whatever it is it is sure horrible and hits hard. I should find out my test results next week.


----------



## MickaC (May 8, 2020)

Today was just one of those dumb days....should have never got out bed. So obviously didn't accomplish a thing but waste time, and grumble about the cold day, and tonight we can dream about the snow that's predicted for tonight. Must rush, don't want to miss that dream.


----------



## Lee (May 9, 2020)

Went to Costco yesterday. Actually enjoyed the maze part of getting in, quite fun, the whirring sound of the buggies almost made it feel like you were on a roller coaster. Went at 9:30 am, figured the senior rush would be gone and it was, so less than a 10 minute wait.

Was very impressed by the safety measures in place. Got everything on the list, they unload your cart, they load it up again for you and they sanitize the belt, sneeze thing between each customer. 

And when leaving I noticed the long, long line forming so going after the senior rush is the best time to go.


----------



## MickaC (May 9, 2020)

*This is May 9....HAPPY HAPPY.......NOT.*


----------



## MickaC (May 9, 2020)

*One more treat to share.*


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 9, 2020)

Update: This morning I decided to call the on call weekend Doctor as my breathing over night was getting worse. My coughing, chills, and fevers still remain the same and they recommended with my advanced age that I call 911 which I am going to do as soon as I get a few toiletries together for the hospital and some under cloths. I do not not what the service will be like at the hospital so this may be my last update for sometime until I get out of the hospital. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. Thank You all.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: This morning I decided to call the on call weekend Doctor as my breathing over night was getting worse. My coughing, chills, and fevers still remain the same and they recommended with my advanced age that I call 911 which I am going to do as soon as I get a few toiletries together for the hospital and some under cloths. I do not not what the service will be like at the hospital so this may be my last update for sometime until I get out of the hospital. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. Thank You all.


So sorry to hear you are feeling worse, and hope you will soon feel much better. Will be sending positive thoughts your way, Yo-Yo.


----------



## MickaC (May 9, 2020)

@Yo-Yo   You're doing the right thing by going to the hospital.....so sorry you're not feeling well....I Pray that it's not Covid19....Please do your best to get well.....My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MickaC (May 9, 2020)

Grocery store trip yesterday. Up until this week...50 customers were allowed in at one time, this week is down to 40 customers. The paper product isle was once again almost empty, and limits per person....flour was almost empty, some baking supplies like some chocolate chips, empty, and had to be the kind i use, eggs were very low, and a few other dairy products, and just some things here and there, some of which i would have never thought. The meat department.... that's a story....prices increased terribly...last Saturday i got a pkg of 3 sirloin tip steaks. were 14.79, the same size pkg, 23.00 this week, a "Lot" of other meats skyrocketed. Sadly, a part of our life. It's just me on my grocery bill, must be heartbreaking for families. My guys aren't on my grocery bill, they have their own food bill, at the Vet's.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

Good Afternoon all...

Well here I thought I would be planting our veggie garden in a few days, but we have been in and out of snow squabbles all day...Hardly looks and feels like the ninth of May... but more like the beginning of March... I was going to cut the grass the first time this year... But it's snow-covered... So maybe tomorrow...

I dunno if I told you, But my girl cracked one of her ribs, and I bruised some of mine, so we are both a little tender the last few days...

Other than that, Not a lot new... I hope YOU are all having the BEST days you can, are keeping Safe... and God Bless YOU All...


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Feel better soon Mike.

Day started out like crap but it's starting to look up.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Afternoon all...
> 
> Well here I thought I would be planting our veggie garden in a few days, but we have been in and out of snow squabbles all day...Hardly looks and feels like the ninth of May... but more like the beginning of March... I was going to cut the grass the first time this year... But it's snow-covered... So maybe tomorrow...
> 
> ...


Take care of yourselves .. cracked ribs are extremely painful, so I hear


----------



## Liberty (May 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I hope Amazon delivers quickly. At least your doctor is keeping up to date about your condition .. which is impressive.


Are you doing "breathing exercises"?  This was posted some time back :

https://www.thehealthsite.com/news/...-lungs-with-these-breathing-exercises-736765/


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Are you doing "breathing exercises"?  This was posted some time back :
> 
> https://www.thehealthsite.com/news/...-lungs-with-these-breathing-exercises-736765/


That was a response to Yo-Yo .. who went to hospital earlier today on the advice of the on-call doctor.


----------



## MickaC (May 9, 2020)

@mike4lorie   Sorry your wife and yourself are recuperating from painful ribs.....Sounds like Manitoba wasn't alone getting dumped on, believe it or not, it's almost gone, just made a big mess that has to dry up again. Take Care You Two. Don't over do it.


----------



## squatting dog (May 10, 2020)

Got up this morning to clear skies and fresh air. Felt well enough to go out and wheel a bunch of gravel around the house. Figured since I can't re-do the water feature right now, I'd at least spruce up the front of the house.  I did have to concede to aging and bad knees a bit, so, I could only fill the wheel barrow about 3/4 full, and it's a long push to get around the house, but, I got'er done and now I'm enjoying a thick slab of toasted homemade bread topped with butter.


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2020)

Mike, hope you and the Missus take it easy and just rest up.

No snow here, fine by me. Got a book.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 10, 2020)

On & off  clouds   bit warmer than Saturday,, still  too windy.  

Uncovered  the clematis,,leaves look yellowish.
Not enough sunlight?

Looked ahead to night time temps,, going to be 30 for couple of nights.

Will be covering  it back up tonight.


----------



## Pecos (May 10, 2020)

It was a pretty morning with the sunlight filtering through the pine trees and creating that slight shimmering effect that is so soothing. I drank my first cup of coffee in the sunroom with the two Bichons and watched my 19 year old cat patrol our wooded back yard. My wife was on her early morning run to the grocery store and I anticipated her bringing home some "good stuff (ice cream" and lots of fresh berries.

Life is good, and I had the good sense to avoid opening the newspaper and getting drawn into today's drama.

I also had the good sense to avoid tapping my wife's coffee which I had poured into a thermos for her. There are some things that a sane man simply doesn't do.

Later today, I have to work on our in-ground sprinkler system which appears to have a bad switch in on of the zones. I often wonder if they are worth the trouble. And later today I will take some Tums and open the paper. The comics will be saved for the recovery stage.

You folks have a marvelous Sunday and Mother's Day.


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

I'm wondering how Yo-Yo is doing in hospital ..

Just getting ready to pick up our groceries from my daughter & SIL's place. We talked them into letting us pick them up, rather than them bringing them here. It gets us out for a little drive. We'll get to wave at each other and say "love you!".


----------



## Liberty (May 10, 2020)

Son sent these beautiful roses.  Could just feel mom's spirit today - how she loved roses - Happy Mother's day to you all!


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 10, 2020)

HI Mike,sorry to hear about you&wife,hope you both feel better soon
This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:50 to get local paper,the sun was out but alas it didn't last long
I took my mid morning walk around 9:30 went to local co-op for some fruit,lettuce.I was surprised to see another customer not wearing a mask,wondered how  he was allowed in the store. I guess he may have had it in his coat pocket.As I was walking home,noticed 3 people not wearing masks,idiots!! In the beginning,it felt strange not to wear a mask,but now its part of my daily walk routine.
I then watched  our weekly church service online,it was good still strange to do it this way
After lunch and nap had another Zoom meeting with my brother,JOhn sister in law,Suzanne,neices, Katie &Liz from New Hampshire.It was wonderful to see them,made my day.I think this how we'll do our Sun ritual from now on


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

@mike4lorie , how did both of you Crack  and bruise your Ribs?.. what were you doing? 

@Yo-Yo.... get well soon, hope you're not in hospital too long , it's the last place most of us want to go at this juncture , but when needs must then you have to get professional help...hopefully nothing too much to worry about and you'll be right as rain soon.. or snow as the case may be, according to these pictures that have been posted...


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

Today I stayed around the house, doing chores, changing bed linen, washing & drying and vac'ing throughout...  with the help of hubs...

Yesterday  afternoon we went out  for a walk around the local park  for about an hour and  a half.. ...it was glorious sunshine  for a holiday w/e.. temps were 80 degrees with a bit of a breeze, so just nice... ...I've put some pictures on the Photo thread here on the forum that I took while were out..  find them here... https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-mayday-walk-around-our-local-park.49075/

Then we went to the supermarket... expecting a big queue.. and for the first time in 2 months we were able to go straight in..our town was like a ghost town, not because everyone was practising social distancing and staying home, but the opposite, they'd all gone away to the coast, or somewhere  for the day.... which was later proved to be correct with photos in the media of the beaches packed, and the City parks packed... ..


We however,  stayed local and passed just a few people on our walk , mainly people on bikes... ...anyway, it was an absolute pleasure to walk around the supermarket, no long queues, no bossy orders from staff ...empty aisles... and full shelves... , wow!! it was almost emotional like we'd regained something lost forever .. but anyway, we took the chance to stock up on groceries so we  don't have to go again anytime soon, because today the queues would have been back as long as ever again..

Boris made an announcement tonight to say everyone who can't work from home, must return to work... but they have not to use public transport if at all possible..only 20 % of all trains, tubes and buses are currently running.. ..
The law on exercise has been relaxed and as from Wednesday everyone can go outdoors to exercise for as long as they want, and play sports, as  long as they play and socialise with only members of their own household (lots of people will ignore that rule, they have been already).. , but other than that nothing is changing until at least the beginning of June..


----------



## MickaC (May 10, 2020)

@hollydolly  Sounds like you're having a great Mothers Day, so great for you. As some bans are being relaxed where you are, hope it's not too soon, and wish and hope people are using common sense, think it's still a long road ahead.......Enjoy the rest of your Mother's evening.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly  Sounds like you're having a great Mothers Day, so great for you. As some bans are being relaxed where you are, hope it's not too soon, and wish and hope people are using common sense, think it's still a long road ahead.......Enjoy the rest of your Mother's evening.


It's not mothers' day _here_, chikadee... our Mother's day is in March  we've already had ours...but thank you anyway, and a Happy Ma's day to you...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i hope yo-yo will be ok.


----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning I decided to dust the furniture with Murphy's Oil Spray
> As much as dislike dusting,I put Adele's CD on my Bose CD/Radio to do get me through it
> I took my mid morning walk 45 min later,walked around the block
> I was planning to take my afternoon walk,but it became windy looked like the heavens were going to open,there's always tomorrow


I absolutely adore this photo.


----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2020)

Yo-Yo said:


> Update: This morning I decided to call the on call weekend Doctor as my breathing over night was getting worse. My coughing, chills, and fevers still remain the same and they recommended with my advanced age that I call 911 which I am going to do as soon as I get a few toiletries together for the hospital and some under cloths. I do not not what the service will be like at the hospital so this may be my last update for sometime until I get out of the hospital. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. Thank You all.


If you are able, Yo-Yo, please let us know what's happening and good luck to you.


----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm wondering how Yo-Yo is doing in hospital ..
> 
> Just getting ready to pick up our groceries from my daughter & SIL's place. We talked them into letting us pick them up, rather than them bringing them here. It gets us out for a little drive. We'll get to wave at each other and say "love you!".


I hope she's OK.


----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2020)

Well, lo and behold, after the 30s temps of yesterday, it got up to 62 degrees here in NJ today.  Still very windy though.


----------



## squatting dog (May 10, 2020)

I just realized why this month is called MAY.
It MAY rain
It MAY snow
It MAY be 70 degrees
It MAY be 20 degrees


----------



## MickaC (May 10, 2020)

I had no idea that Mother's Day is different than ours Holly, wonder why.....Today was very uneventful, was very cold, got to 8, but a very cold north wind, wind chill -1, to think, wind chill in May, climate change is definitely doing it's thing. Was thinking my list of summer cloths may get downsized, may only need to sew a few new pieces. So all in all, no state emergencies, the world didn't explode, and no visitors from another planet, so the day was alright.......Hope all you moms had a good day.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Good Evening One and All...

Well got some good news today, Found out my Grandson is going to be a Big Brother to a Sister... Wonderful news around here...

Today my Buddy came down to strip the last little bit out of his trailer before the scrapper comes tomorrow afternoon around 1 to drag it out of here... We attempted to lower the 80 pounds AC off the top but decided to call another Buddy, and he will be here tomorrow morning around 10 to help us haul her off the roof...

Then we will get her off the blocks, and she'll be ready to go...

Well that's about all for now, so I hope YOU all have a great night, keep Safe.. and God Bless YOU all


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Woke up to huge snowflakes falling .. so beautiful and mesmerizing. It's 4C, so I don't think much will accumulate on the roads. 

The building is turning on the a/c and turning off the heat this week. I recall, last year at this time, we had all the windows open because it was so warm.

Ah well, the snow has to stop some time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 11, 2020)

Its another dreary day here in WNY,cloudy with rain on/off
On my early walk at 6:40,strolled 3 blocks to 7/11 convient store bought USA Today couple other items
I didn't anybody out walking just  saw a couple of cars
This morning I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing or need anything.
After I call everybody which takes 1hr 1/2,I usually go take a walk before lunch,weather permitting


----------



## Sliverfox (May 11, 2020)

NW PA,, present temp at 34*.
Rain mixed with snow has been falling.

I so want  May weather of  sun, gentle breezes, flowers blooming , butterflies & birds  doing their thing.
Plenty of house  cleaning to do,, a little sunshine to encourage  me to  start would help.


----------



## MickaC (May 11, 2020)

@Sliverfox   I'm with you, too......May weather of sun, gentle breezes,flowers, butterflies and birds, and enjoying the outside without a winter jacket.


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

Despite the snow on Saturday, 
it has been beautiful out, since then, and Spring seems to slowly be coming, finally, even here, in the North country.
Tulips are in beautiful bloom, now.  Undaunted by the changes back and forth, from freezing to mild.


The male goldfinches are getting brighter and brighter, with their summer jackets of golden yellow, in place of their duller winter coats.  They seem to think they will not need those, any time soon again.
I hope they're right!


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2020)

First time out for us today. Wife had a podiatry appointment and needed her nails cut bad. The medical center only allows the patient to enter, so I found a tree to park under and took a nap. Our total trip...17.3 miles. At least I got to put a few miles on my new car.


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2020)

I went to Aldi's food shopping today; my second trip out to a bigger store. Wore my mask and gloves, but forgot it wipe off items that I put into the freezer.

They had no chicken, but they did have a bag of frozen boneless chick breast with up to 15% water! Also got 4 cans of white chicken.  Also some salmon and haddock.

When I got out of the store it was pouring rain, but it had already passed through my neighborhood. Thank God. It's hard enough to carry in the bags without having to do it in the rain.

So instead of cooking, I'm eating "everything" crackers with red pepper spread and Feta cheese. Guess that's supper.

I have so much work to do in here, ugh.


----------



## MickaC (May 11, 2020)

Despite the cold temp today, was a good day at the office. The time i spent thinking about the changes i wanted to make in the backyard, became reality today, moved some decor, around, some containers, urns, had pea stones in them, so had to take out the stones to move them, i use them to put solar lights in, almost done that, also cleaned up and mowed the front yard. It only got up to +6 today, but i worked hard enough to keep warm. To think, May 11, trying to keep warm. Must try to get as much done tomorrow as i can, supposed to rain wednesday and thursday. It's so cold out the grass is discoloured like it gets in the fall from cold.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Cold and rainy. Had to finish a shift out for an employee that was sick. 

Other than that...not too horrible bad.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 12, 2020)

Sun is coming up and some blue sky is there. -5 right now and the wood stove is working hard.
  Snow is mostly melted accept in protected areas.  Then later this morning we are getting for rain and snow, to replace what got melted
  yesterday.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 12, 2020)

Hey Lakeland, parts in central to northern ON (ie., Bancroft -7 where we usually visit a former employee in Aug); it's much colder and even I am -2. It's supposed to warm up to 18 by the weekend.


----------



## Lee (May 12, 2020)

Planning to start working outside today on a raised veggies bed. Like cool days like today for working.

But first will watch the finale of Outlander that I taped.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I absolutely adore this photo.


what photo?...


----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> what photo?...


Page 4  message #88.  I don't know how the response ended up here and not there.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Page 4  message #88.  I don't know how the response ended up here and not there.


OH, it's MY picture... ...lol..I was confused... thanks...you may have it for a screensaver if you wish...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2020)

Rain this AM, streaming day....


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

Glorious sun today again...warm , but not hot, so for the first time in ages last night I didn't have to have the fan on

Council gardeners  are out cutting the grass verges along the pavements ..

Hubs worked yesterday at his place of business... but won't be needing to actually go in again for a while,  he can do anything necessary from home until at least the end of June..with the odd day in to HQ between now and then

Today he's going to be creating another new patio in the back  garden, so he's  digging up the lawn....problem is that he's having trouble getting the hardcore he needs,  all the aggregate firms have no stocks..


----------



## Sliverfox (May 12, 2020)

Sunny 36* supposed to reach the 50s today.


----------



## Liberty (May 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sun today again...warm , but not hot, so for the first time in ages last night I didn't have to have the fan on
> 
> Council gardeners  are out cutting the grass verges along the pavements ..
> 
> ...


Suppose a lot of folks are home and working on their projects and not so many folks working at the firms either.  We don't have that trouble here with the concrete and crushed gravel companies.  There are a lot of them and they usually come right out.  Hope he finds some material so he can finish.  Its aggravating to have to stop in the middle of a job due to lack of materials.


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)

43 and sunny. I have lots of work to do in the kitchen today!


----------



## Liberty (May 12, 2020)

We cut down a big "weed" tree or "trash tree" as we call it here in Texas.  Not through yet, but we usually take a day off after working hard outside, to give the old muscles a chance to recover.  This tree will make good firewood.  Now we've got two big brush piles to burn when the winds die down in the next few months.  That's the circle of life here...fill 'em up, burn em down, fill 'em up again...lol.

Rain this evening I think.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 12, 2020)

*So far my day has been pretty good. My granddaughter who just turned 9yrs old called to ask my husband if he would draw a sketch of what she should paint on her bedroom walls. He had painted her bedroom when she was born and now she wants to change it because she is older. I was soo happy when she called because now it will keep him busy doing something that isn't strenuous. This was what he painted when she as born.
*


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *So far my day has been pretty good. My granddaughter who just turned 9yrs old called to ask my husband if he would draw a sketch of what she should paint on her bedroom walls. He had painted her bedroom when she was born and now she wants to change it because she is older. I was soo happy when she called because now it will keep him busy doing something that isn't strenuous. This was what he painted when she as born.
> View attachment 104143*


That's gorgeous!
She's 9 now? Toughie. 

Is she still into the Princess thing? 

Or maybe a fantasy, fairyland woodland scene?


----------



## peppermint (May 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I went to Aldi's food shopping today; my second trip out to a bigger store. Wore my mask and gloves, but forgot it wipe off items that I put into the freezer.
> 
> They had no chicken, but they did have a bag of frozen boneless chick breast with up to 15% water! Also got 4 cans of white chicken.  Also some salmon and haddock.
> 
> ...


You don't have to wipe frozen goods...Just put in your freezer...I've done it many times...I'm still OK....
We get our grocery's from a store, and hubby calls to give them what we need.... they have to call back if they don't have what we want..
then hubby asks for something else....The guy just arrived....puts the bags on our porch....he waits to see if I come out by the door, he is 
with his mask and gloves on....And he is away from our door....He say's have a nice day and I say Thank You...My husband already 
gave his tip on the internet....Easy.....Most went into the freezer....and Refridge….I washed my hands....I usually put the rubber gloves on....
When you think of it, he picked the goods in the store with his gloves on....I know where they work...I usually go to the same store...

What was a little funny, He had a beautiful car.....I said to my husband, maybe he is not working now and doing this to have a little job....

He was the same guy 2 weeks ago....


----------



## peppermint (May 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *So far my day has been pretty good. My granddaughter who just turned 9yrs old called to ask my husband if he would draw a sketch of what she should paint on her bedroom walls. He had painted her bedroom when she was born and now she wants to change it because she is older. I was soo happy when she called because now it will keep him busy doing something that isn't strenuous. This was what he painted when she as born.
> View attachment 104143*


Beautiful....


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 12, 2020)

Today started off being sunny temps in the 40's,turned cloudy&windy in afternoon
Around 11:45,I went up to our community patio on the 9th floor,15 other residents were there .A fighter jet accompanied by 3 smaller planes from nearby Niagara Falls air base,circled the city's hosptials.It was their way of thanking the doctors/nurses taking care of the COVID patients.As the plane circled around and came closer to us,we all waved &clapped as they flew by


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Well snowing, here again, BIG Fluffy snowflakes, think we have gotten more snow then we did in April so far... Kinda weird... Anyways, I believe tomorrow will be sunny and warm... Hoping so maybe I can get the grass cut... and get cleaned up where the trailer was. Have a few small trees too cut down also...

Not a lot else to report, So I hope YOU all have a GREAT evening, Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Well snowing, here again, BIG Fluffy snowflakes, think we have gotten more snow then we did in April so far... Kinda weird... Anyways, I believe tomorrow will be sunny and warm... Hoping so maybe I can get the grass cut... and get cleaned up where the trailer was. Have a few small trees too cut down also...
> 
> Not a lot else to report, So I hope YOU all have a GREAT evening, Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


When I was a kid the farmers called those big fluffy spring snowflakes poor man's fertilizer or poor man's manure.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> That's gorgeous!
> She's 9 now? Toughie.
> 
> Is she still into the Princess thing?
> ...




*She takes dance lessons,singing,piano and acting lessons. She is into Taylor Swift and a few other performers like Brad Pitt. She is a real pistol.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Meh...it was ok...I guess. 

I got to go home early!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2020)

Continuing to clean and clean and clean--everything I can.  Just had a food delivery and wiped down a bunch of the groceries with Lysol wipes.  Did a load of laundry and will do another one tonight or tomorrow night.

The groomer seems to have flown the coop.  My dog's fur on her paws is getting so long is affecting how she walks on one of the rugs in here.  I have been trying to get her to let me cut the fur on the bottom of her foot and she let me do a little and now I have to wait awhile or she'll get too upset at me cutting it.  We'll see how this works out.

Listening to music now.


----------



## MickaC (May 12, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Continuing to clean and clean and clean--everything I can.  Just had a food delivery and wiped down a bunch of the groceries with Lysol wipes.  Did a load of laundry and will do another one tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> The groomer seems to have flown the coop.  My dog's fur on her paws is getting so long is affecting how she walks on one of the rugs in here.  I have been trying to get her to let me cut the fur on the bottom of her foot and she let me do a little and now I have to wait awhile or she'll get too upset at me cutting it.  We'll see how this works out.
> 
> Listening to music now.


My wee girl, ShaaLee does the same, she's such a wiggle worm, trying to keep her toenails done and the hair trimmed away from her eyes, till she can go to her hairdresser again, not sure when that could be....Soon i hope.


----------



## MickaC (May 12, 2020)

Woke up to -6, takes so long in the day to warm up, it did manage to get to a cool 10, another good day at the office...outside...but had to wear warm clothes....on May 12... supposed to rain all day tomorrow, we really don't need rain. Have been sitting outside listening to the silence, before going to bed. The " Silence is so Silent "


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

@MickaC we're still using furnaces here in Kansas and May is usually a warm month.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2020)

MickaC said:


> My wee girl, ShaaLee does the same, she's such a wiggle worm, trying to keep her toenails done and the hair trimmed away from her eyes, till she can go to her hairdresser again, not sure when that could be....Soon i hope.


Hopefully our groomers will come through for us soon.


----------



## Lee (May 13, 2020)

Sassycakes, your hubby is soooo talented. What will the next theme be for the room, has your grandaughter decided?

Got a raised bed frame in place and some soil in it so now off early this morning to the nursery for seeds, and plants.

I do not dare plant carrots, absolutely not. Every time I plant carrots I wind up moving and someone else gets the fruits of my labour, so NO carrots.

I said that last time too, that this is going to be the last stop on the road, yeah right.


----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2020)

@MarciKS   You're having unusual weather as well, the whole world seems like, going through climate change, global warming effects, just plain weird weather.


----------



## Lewkat (May 13, 2020)

Well, my day has begun with the most joyful of surprises.  My laundry was delivered early this morning and when I opened the door to retrieve it, what to my wondering eyes should be standing before me.  Marley the house dog I trained and haven't seen in one month.  When I came down with COVID-19, they took her down to the lobby and leashed her behind the reception desk for fear she'd carry pathogens to other residents and infect them.  That was later debunked by the CDC and Board of Health, but the powers that be here wouldn't change their position on this.  It is inhumane to do this to the dog, but one cannot talk to those who are ignorant of how to raise and care for animals.  That being said, since she had no collar on, I have to believe she must have slipped it somehow and came up to my apartment during the night and waited until I got up.  Now she's happily sleeping along side me, but fireworks will ensue when this is discovered, I know.  Nevertheless, she's safe and with me and we are both happy as clams.   I brushed her thoroughly and combed her out.  She is short haired, but still has been sadly neglected in that area .  Infuriates me to say the least.  She is aging fast and I want her to be happy and contented.  When I move, I cannot take her with me as she belongs to this facility, so I want to spend as much time as possible with her.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

OMG..I would be infuriated too @Lewkat... OMG..INFURIATED, to the MAX in the same situation , but I'm so happy you've got her back and I hope you get to keep her.... that would be a sin if she wasn't allowed to be with you, and she must be so happy too.. awwwww...


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

Thus far today..I've done nothing of any worth. 

Just been watching  the political updates on TV.. and not a lot else tbh

Hubs has been conference calling on Zoom all morning... and is now out in the garden digging the patio out. I've  managed to find a supplier for the hardcore and the slabs who have stock ,  which is good news.

I'm just about  make lunch....  steak pasties...


----------



## Sliverfox (May 13, 2020)

37* & sunny out.

Had a frost  last night, hope its the last one we have.

A male hummingbird is  perched on a branch by  back porch letting the sun warm him up


----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2020)

This is yesterday's news......youngest grandson turned 4, came running to gramma for a BIG HUG, sometimes safe has to stretch a bit....not such goods news....grandchild # 4 miscarried , mom's okay, of course safe stretched a lot. Today, cold, +2, raining, maybe turn to snow. .


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> This is yesterday's news......youngest grandson turned 4, came running to gramma for a BIG HUG, sometimes safe has to stretch a bit....not such goods news....grandchild # 4 miscarried , mom's okay, of course safe stretched a lot. Today, cold, +2, raining, maybe turn to snow. .


Oooooh MickaC  I'm so sorry


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 13, 2020)

This morning I used the ATM machine at my bank,first time I've used one in many years,was a tad confusing.It took forever for the card to come back out,not happy with this experience
In the future,I'll call and make an appt to come into the bank where I feel more comfortable doing my bank transactions
This afternoon,I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside for a walk around our garden complex wearing our masks,she was using her walker.Its been a beautiful day here for a change,hopefully on Sat we can come out again since it will be bit warmer near 70


----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning I used the ATM machine at my bank,first time I've used one in many years,was a tad confusing.It took forever for the card to come back out,not happy with this experience
> In the future,I'll call and make an appt to come into the bank where I feel more comfortable doing my bank transactions
> This afternoon,I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside for a walk around our garden complex wearing our masks,she was using her walker.Its been a beautiful day here for a change,hopefully on Sat we can come out again since it will be bit warmer near 70


What a good neighbour you are for Pat......i bet she enjoys the outing greatly.


----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2020)

Very uneventful day today. Rain and cold all day, it's warmer out now than it was during today. Tried to get my imagination working for my next yard job, blank today, might have to start on someone else's yard. . Saw my first Oriole today, haven't seen any Purple Martins yet, should be anytime, they definitely don't like cold. Spring is a sad reminder of how much i miss the farm, the bird population arrivals were standing room only, could hardly hear yourself think over the, singing their little hearts out.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 14, 2020)

It was beautiful till all the clouds moved in, about -2 here this morning. A great start to my day, I am still alive, coffee in my hand and loving that the only noise it a bird nearby.
   Life is good for now anyway.    Take it while you can get it.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...
WoW, Thursday already, not quite sure where this week went, but Thursday already... Well yesterday, we got the trailer out of the back forty. So now I can use whatever spare time I have to fix it up and make a great utility trailer out of it. It is a 12X6... Least this one I will be able to see from the mirrors in the truck. The one I am using now is a 4X6... and when backing up, I haven't a clue where it is.

Bought a bar for my chainsaw a couple of weeks, but the gap on the var is too small for my chain... So gonna have to take it back, maybe today or tomorrow and get a new one.

Starting to warm up again, soo I have the plants outside in their containers, going to buy some more dirt for the garden area. Hopefully plant in a couple more weeks, after we know for a fact that the frost at night is gone.

Well, hope YOU all have a GREAT day, keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Lee (May 15, 2020)

Micka, so sorry about your daughter's miscarriage. Why things like that happen no one knows. But glad to hear she is all right.

It's raining cats and dogs at the moment....always wondered how that silly saying came about.

Got my garden planted yesterday, carting 30 bags of dirt had to have taken off at least a few pounds, nah, I rewarded myself with a Boston Cream, pounds back on.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

Time to start mowing again, rain coming tonight..


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

It's another glorious day..   we've  spent the morning in the garden having our tea and snack lunch... Hubs is continuing to work in the garden, and get the new patio all done before he has to return to work..

I was hoping to be able to go out for a drive somewhere today, just to keep my car from sitting there doing nothing.. however, I have 3 parcels being delivered today only got the notification this morning... 2 have been delivered separately already just moments ago , and the third has no tracking so I don't know when that'll arrive.. 

Hopefully I'll get out sometime this weekend... ...


----------



## MickaC (May 15, 2020)

Wednesday and Thursday, rained both days, and cold. Woke up to a beautiful morning, today, coffee on the deck, listening to all the birds happy songs, doesn't get any better. Forecast has promises of sunny, temps in the 20's, and thursday coming 28....happy, happy and more happy. Something sad......in 25 days is the longest day of the year , then downhill from there . Must make the best of the good now.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 15, 2020)

When I went on my early walk around 6:30 to buy local paper&USA Today it was warm in the high 50's.I took the umbrella  since the forecast is for rain on/off,didn't need it
I didn't see anybody on my walk,heard the birds chirping,saw 'thumper/thumperina' munching  grass on neighbor's lawn
This morning a friend/resident,Thora&I are going to TOPS one of the local grocery stores here in WNY.This particular store has moved items,trying to find them in their new location has been frustrating.
The rest of my day,read the papers,maybe a afternoon walk after lunch&nap if its not raining,read my book


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Waiting for some rain to hit our area,  which is supposed to happen soon.   It's a little too hot (high 80's)  and humid for my liking,  especially in May.   They are promising storms to come thru on Saturday-Sunday.


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)

Passing rain today. not much to do. 
However, we took a step in another direction yesterday. We decided to help a newly divorced mom and her 2 son's that my wife knew. They were traveling without any direction and somehow ended up in West Arkansas. Wife got hold of her and we set up our second motor home for them to stay in while they decide which way to turn in life. I wonder how many other poor souls are wandering aimlessly after a messy divorce.   
While sitting on our porch, she remarked that we were living in heaven.  You know, sometimes it's right in front of you and you don't even know it until you see it through others eye's.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

Cloudy today headed to 89 degrees..Rain for tonight...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Good Morning Folks

Sounds like everyone got rain yesterday, including ourselves... Down poured all day but was needed BIG time... Filled the pool right up, so will be able to do a backwash today...

Yesterday took the truck in for an oil change, picked up some dirt, beer, Gin, Wine, Vodka... I was asked at the liquor store if I was having a party or sumthin... I said yup, having all my imaginary friends over, I replied yup,  Looked at the clerk, and a few customers, and told them their imaginary selves were invited.

Well, planning to work around on the property this long weekend... Not planning a lot else...

I hope YOU all have a wonderful weekend, Keep Safe... and God Bless All


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

No rain for us .... we haven't had rain for weeks. Beautiful sunny warm day yesterday..today it's semi cloudy with short sharp bursts of Sun .

Lst night I couldn't sleep I was soo cold in my bed, I have no idea where the cold suddenly came from, but I had to get up at 5am, and grope around in the dark for my Fleecy winter dressing gown to throw on top of the bed so I could get warm and get some sleep.. but it's warm again this morning.. very odd!!


----------



## katlupe (May 16, 2020)

We had rain here yesterday too. Now everything looks neon green. I opened the window as soon as I got up because I was so hot and now I can hear the birds' morning conversations. I have missed that since moving here. 

If it is nice today, I need to drive "Jazzy" (my mobility chair) to TOPS, our closes grocery store for some food for Rabbit. Otherwise he can just have hay. 

Planning on doing laundry, which lately I have put off doing for some reason. I usually like doing it and it is not like I have a huge amount.


----------



## katlupe (May 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm just about  make lunch....  steak pasties...



Steak Pasties? They sound good. I have to look them up.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 16, 2020)

Today is our best (for weather) day as it will be sunny and 18 but followed by rain the rest of the long weekend. As long as the rain is warm, it's not a problem. It makes the birds sing, the grass grow and everyone a bit happier. Can't wait to cast off that damn winter coat and just enjoy the day.


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2020)

Friday, a new adventure for me. I actually went among people for the first time in several weeks. Put on my face mask and went to the bank and stopPed at the market to purchase lottery tickets. Felt good to get out, but too many people not wearing some type of mask.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 16, 2020)

This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:30,was a bit foggy temps in low 50's
My plans today,laundry this morning,this afternoon take my next door,Pat outside to our community garden,this is the only day when it will be decent to do so.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

second post today , but it's now 1.30pm...so just a little update...

All laundry done and put away, lunch  chicken and blue brie sandwiches,  eaten..

 A bunch of colourful Bandanas arrived for me today which I ordered weeks ago , they're going to work well also as emergency face coverings if caught somewhere without one.... but also , I'm very happy, because I ordered 3 pairs of Jeans last week  for Hubs from  a well known clothing store, and accidentally ordered one pair size 38 waist instead of 34..  and I've just got an email apologising and  my money refunded on  jeans which are not in stock.._.the 38w  jeans_...  wooohoo, that is going to save me a lot of palaver returning them.. and they've dispatched the other jeans


----------



## MickaC (May 16, 2020)

Was a very nice day yesterday, managed to get up to 17, sunny, birds all singing their happy song. Heard my first Purple Martin. Not sure if this is a senior thing, even sitting in the sun yesterday, still wearing a winter jacket, seems to take a lot more heat to get my body warmed up, but will do what it takes, to enjoy the outside. will be a another nice day, today, supposed to get into the 20's. Outside, here i come.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Got a whole lot of sleep on and off the past day or so..so I'm up early and hope to stay up till tonight.

The paramedics were just taking a man out of the building a few minutes ago--the man was walking to the ambulance.  I know one thing for sure, I'm not using that entrance today...I don't know what was wrong with the guy but just to be safe I'll use the other entrance when we go out.

I hope to get another load of laundry done some time today.  Thinking about doing a deep cleaning of the bird area.  I know it needs it.  I always vacuum the area but I need to take their cover and shake it out and also put a new cover on their housey.  The only reason I've been taking my time with it is my wrist is still hurting.  Trying to avoid re-injuring it again.  

I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Another glorious sunny day, beautiful blue skies, and just the right temps.. not too warm not too cold, but it's expected to get a lot hotter in the next few days.. 

People seem to have forgotten all the rules of lockdown around here.. 2 separate  neighbours have people with children visiting... and they're really noisy, so I've had to close my window... ..and someone a little further up the road is using a high powered drill on a home renovation... no peaceful Sunday morning here unfortunately.. 

No plans for today  tho'...other than to get  the usual chores done.. 

Have a good Sunday folks.. whatever your plans..


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)

No plans today here. Fantastic day and high about 82. Need to make up a grocery list for Instacart and have some food delivered to us. We could get some rain and winds from Arthur off the east coast. Yep, it’s hurricane season again.


----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2020)

Rain... rain... and more rain.   Creek is running high, but hasn't jumped the banks....yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 17, 2020)

Partly sunny going to 85 today.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 17, 2020)

Cloudy 57*,, get up in the 60s today  with 50% chance of rain.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

Good Morning...

Well on Friday they promised a GREAT weekend... and the weatherman said if he could, he would put his name on it... Good thing he couldn't and didn't... Yesterday was cloudy, looked like rain all day, and cool... I was very disappointed...

Yesterday got the pool ready to go, gave it a good vacuum and scrub, and now looks very inviting if it weren't so cold... Going to put the stairs in today... Gave the property it's first cut, looks like golf greens... Looks so much better cut...

Today I want to work on the garden, turn the existing earth, and then bought 15 bags of dirt... I will stir that is today... Gotta whip the weed wacker around all the edges...

Well, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless ALL, and your families and friends


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 17, 2020)

When I went on my early morning walk at 6:30 to buy local paper,didn't see anybody out and about,few cars.The sun was peaking thru the clouds temp was near 50
I just watched our Sun worship service at 8am.I'm happy I can now watch at this time because in normal times,I'm a regular attendee of our early service which starts at 8:15. Our later service starts at 10:30,once in awhile I'll attend that service but prefer the early one
My plans for today,read the paper,go for mid morning walk before the rain appears ,hopefully have a 'zoom meeting' with my brother&family in NH,to see them now every Sun boosts my spirits.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

Sunny and almost 60 F this morning, but supposed to rain within the hour.  I've been down with some mixed symptoms for the last two days - headache, nausea, belly ache - How could I get sick when I haven't been in close contact with anyone but the neighbor's dog for months?  For the good news, the dog seems fine  (-:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Sunny and almost 60 F this morning, but supposed to rain within the hour.  I've been down with some mixed symptoms for the last two days - headache, nausea, belly ache - How could I get sick when I haven't been in close contact with anyone but the neighbor's dog for months?  For the good news, the dog seems fine  (-:


I hope you feel better Em..


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Sunny and almost 60 F this morning, but supposed to rain within the hour.  I've been down with some mixed symptoms for the last two days - headache, nausea, belly ache - How could I get sick when I haven't been in close contact with anyone but the neighbor's dog for months?  For the good news, the dog seems fine  (-:


 sorry you're feeling poorly Em... perhaps you ate something slightly dodgy ? ..hope you feel much better soon...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> sorry you're feeling poorly Em... perhaps you ate something slightly dodgy ? ..hope you feel much better soon...


Thank you Holly.  The milk expired on 5.11.20, so that may have caused it (as in, I may have caused my own problems!)  Today, I'm drinking my coffee black.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 18, 2020)

I did my version of'Singing in The Rain' when I went on my early walk at 6:30,temp was 53
This morning my usual weekly chat with Canopy of Neighbors members.Sasha{exec director} informed me another member is making cloth masks,if anybody needs one,to let her know.She has a list of volunteer drivers who will deliver them
If it stops raining by this afternoon,may go on short walk,if not I'll read my book


----------



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)

It is approaching noon here and I have accomplished the following. I woke up and made breakfast for my hubby who was getting ready for work. I then brushed my teeth and got my running attire on and headed out and got 2 miles in and then stretched when I returned home. I then took a shower. I am now thinking of getting some lunch in my belly. I still have to do some laundry and wash the floors in the foyer and kitchen. This all before I start to think about what to make for dinner and hubby getting home from work.


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

It's a beautiful day here, weatherwise.   
I'm a  little anxious for my daughter who went back to work today at her dental  office.  They have so many new rules in place.   She has to do a complete wardrobe change before leaving the office, along with all the PPE gear that they wear and use.  
And they are in a high rise medical building,  so there are elevators to deal with coming and going.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)

Good Evening one and all...

Well, it was a pretty busy last two days, got pretty heavy into the beer, and Gin & Tonics...The first time I've had more than a few since I quit smoking almost had one but didn't.... have still quit... Hador first fire in the back yard last night... it was very nice...

Little tired today, was up quite late... Had plans to washing and waxing the truck today, but never got there... maybe tomorrow... 

I was shocked to hear one of the Snowbirds went down yesterday in Kamloops B.C. ... That was a shocker...

Well, Ladies and Gents, I hope YOU all have a wonderful evening, Keep Safe... and God Bless and Everyone and your Family & Friends...


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2020)

One of those days where it was suppose to rain. It’s 6:45 pm and no rain yet. The news shows rain all around us, but we are dry. Took the wife to her dermotnaligist tokay. Had to wait about an hour in a hot car because they only let the patient in the building. I did turn on the A/C for awhile.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

Anyone heard from our new member Yo-Yo?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Anyone heard from our new member Yo-Yo?


NO, not since her last post, about 9 days ago on a Saturday, that she was having to call 911, to take her to the hospital.  
She'd been updating us, till then.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> NO, not since her last post, about 9 days ago on a Saturday, that she was having to call 911, to take her to the hospital.
> She'd been updating us, till then.


Oh dear.... I hope she's ok and just got involved with other things.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

She seemed much too polite and considerate a person, and appreciative of our kindness,
to not update us, as she had been doing.
I feel sad for her.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 19, 2020)

In my previous post,I mentioned one of the Canopy of Neighbors members was making cotton masks for other members who wanted one.Yesterday afternoon,Camille dropped off mine,profusely thanked her for doing this,for the 2 other members who received one of her masks
This morning,my friend,Mary is taking me to Target,to see if I can find  folding lawn chair like mine  for my next door neighbor,Pat.In the past,the chairs/tables&umbrellas  would be outside  in our community garden area  for the residents use,doubt it will happen this summer. There are a couple uncomfortable black chairs in the back by the grill you can use,afterwards now you wipe or spray with disenfectant.I prefer my own chair
The rest of my day read NYT,go on afternoon walk,read my book


----------



## MickaC (May 19, 2020)

I was thinking about YO-YO, as well. Hope she's not facing a health emergency, like covid19, even not that, may be something else, you're right in saying she seems too thoughtful to not update, hope she's safe, and not dealing with any ordeals alone.

@Yo-Yo  Hoping you are safe and not alone.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Yo-Yo .. continuing to think of you, and wish you all the best. Please let us know how you are doing, if you can.


----------



## MickaC (May 19, 2020)

Been spending my time outside in the yard, working out some projects from my imagination, had a great weekend for weather, yesterday was a strong 50 south wind, today looks the same, but nice and sunny.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Oh dear.... I hope she's ok and just got involved with other things.


If they have her in quarantine at the hospital it will be a few more days. Unless things took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Thank you for the info and input,  and the hope, @MarciKS 
I knew they had given her the test on the Friday, with results due in 3 to 6 days....
but she got worse overnight that Friday night, (before last Friday) and had to go into hospital on Sat. the following day.

She lives alone and doesn't have any children.


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

My day isn't worth talking about, but I agree, I wish we'd hear something from Yo-Yo.  Let's pray no news is good news.


----------



## MickaC (May 19, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thank you for the info and input,  and the hope, @MarciKS
> I knew they had given her the test on the Friday, with results due in 3 to 6 days....
> but she got worse overnight that Friday night, (before last Friday) and had to go into hospital on Sat. the following day.
> 
> She lives alone and doesn't have any children.


@Kaila    Thank you for the info, let's wish Yo-Yo wellness, and prayers.


----------



## Repondering (May 19, 2020)

The incision from my hernia surgery 5 days ago is a lot less painful now, but the adhesive tape holding the 4 X 4 in. bandage that I change every day is pulling on the shaved area in a really irritating way every single time I move.  Sorry if that seems vulgar.


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thank you for the info and input,  and the hope, @MarciKS
> I knew they had given her the test on the Friday, with results due in 3 to 6 days....
> but she got worse overnight that Friday night, (before last Friday) and had to go into hospital on Sat. the following day.
> 
> She lives alone and doesn't have any children.


They will have to keep her for the full 14 days. If we don't hear anything by then, she could be having complications. I've been praying for her.


----------



## MickaC (May 20, 2020)

Was another nice day yesterday, still big south winds, but in the back where i'm working on a job, the fence helps block it. Life is good, being outside where i love to be, early morning coffee on the deck, listening to the chorus of happy birds, doesn't get any better. today, a repeat of yesterday.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 20, 2020)

The start of  Wednesday in NW PA,, is  sunny & windy.
Would like to work outside but with my short hair  cut  & wind  hitting neck shoulders, discourages me.
Have a long  tube  scarf  that I can  pull over head,, feel  rather  dumb  sporting a Winter look.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2020)

Repondering said:


> The incision from my hernia surgery 5 days ago is a lot less painful now, but the adhesive tape holding the 4 X 4 in. bandage that I change every day is pulling on the shaved area in a really irritating way every single time I move.  Sorry if that seems vulgar.



Doesn't sound at all vulgar...sounds like it hurts.


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

It is finally going to be seasonable temps here for a while, so this morning I put all the houseplants I had inside over the winter outdoors in the backyard. I set the medium or small sized one on wooden tables. I have a few snake plants and peace lilies that will just have to sit on the ground. The date palm , large cactus and dracaena are on the front porch.  I hate moving that cactus - it's heavy, tall and lanky, with two "branches" and has such long needles, I always get stuck.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 20, 2020)

This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:50,it was 50,wearing capri pants for the 1st time The forecast is p.sunny temps near 70
My mid morning walk,strolled over to local co-op store{I'm a member} bought a couple of items
This afternoon after lunch&nap,changed into pair of shorts,still wearing light turtleneck sat in our community garden for about 40 min,had sun screen on.I had my mask with me,didn't put it on since nobody else was outside on this beautiful day.It felt wonderful sitting out there watching the squirrels,birds.I put mask back on when I came back into the building


----------



## squatting dog (May 20, 2020)

Busy, busy, busy. Started real early this morning. Finished spreading new gravel on all the walk ways around my house and pool. Then went to work bucking up some of the trees I had cut down and stacking them where I'll be using the wood splitter. After that, a quick trip to our local meat butcher to pick up some bones for the fur babies.   Then, down to the creek to survey any damage from our last rain. (none thank goodness). While hiking the trail back up to the house, I spotted a black snake who was shedding his skin so I was able to sneak up on him and as soon as he was done, I picked him up to admire. About 3 foot long and almost as thick as my arm. (that might explain the lack of squirrels around here) Brought him home to show the wife.  She apparently didn't see the same beauty I did, so I took him back down to his spot and turned him loose.
Now, time to sit and surf the world wide web.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Very interesting to see the plants you moved outdoors, @debodun  !

I am glad I didn't see the snake, @squatting dog 
but it was a funny story!

I think I might have more enjoyed seeing the skin it had shed, than  the creature itself.  as perhaps your wife might have rather, as well.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2020)

My poor house is all discombobulated outside. The painters are here and all our ornaments are down and moved while they paint. Just getting things ready to spray the house. We decided on this color, big picture on left. Do you like the gray door or not? Haven’t really decided on the door color.


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My poor house is all discombobulated outside. The painters are here and all our ornaments are down and moved while they paint. Just getting things ready to spray the house. We decided on this color, big picture on left. Do you like the gray door or not? Haven’t really decided on the door color.
> 
> View attachment 105694


The grey door looks nice. What colour is the house?


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> The grey door looks nice. What colour is the house?



Same color as photo above. It’s called senior moment brown, I kid you not, and a cream trim.


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Same color as photo above. It’s called senior moment brown, I kid you not, and a cream trim.


Hahahahaha!!! Actually, that's kind of cute


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

I personally do like the door color on the larger picture you posted, @Pappy 

It gives some contrast, yet isn't _too_ dark.

But it's _your_ house so choose whatever you people like for it!


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

Been hot here today.. hubs was back at work, so I went shopping..to the farm shop which is open and  although more expensive than regular shops it has stock the supermarkets don't have at the moment  like flour, and a lot of things they make themselves.. .. I got the regular shopping and treated myself to some pistachio ice-cream and dark chocolate peppermints..  

As it was so hot, and I have the fortune of having 2 children in the rental next door who scream at high pitch from morning until early hours of the following morning..  and now there's no school it's n t easy to sit in the garden in any peace on a sunny day... so I went out, as much as to get away from them and  also to give my car a good run, hasn't had one in weeks.. so I drove  it up the motorway at over 80 for about 20 miles ... and then drove home through all the surrounding lanes and villages near my home.. and stopped to take some pics on the way.... It's usually very quiet here anyway, but today it seemed even more quiet than usual, and I thought people were just staying home in the heat and obeying the social distance rules... how wrong could I be..?

Look at this in the beaches nearest to us (within 40 minutes drive)  ... reported in the news tonight... Not a lot of social distancing going on here, and I'll bet a pound to a penny that some of those will be parents refusing to send their children back to school on the 1st of June  due to the dangers of catching the virus in the classroom ..












...anyway I hope that those not practising social distance aren't responsible for a second wave...I have a horrible feeling they might...

I however, was practising social distancing to the max.. mask and gloves on in the farm shop... then driving alone in my car out here in the sticks... no-one around..I saw a horse , some sheep and 3 separate walkers.. ...proper people bombing 



...


----------



## drifter (May 20, 2020)

I've been looking for and checking out Air Condishing people. My A/C is not working.  Man coming out tomorrow. Hope I don't have to have a new one.


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

drifter said:


> I've been looking for and checking out Air Condishing people. My A/C is not working.  Man coming out tomorrow. Hope I don't have to have a new one.


Maybe it just has a leak or needs to be topped up with freon.


----------



## Lewkat (May 20, 2020)

Repondering said:


> The incision from my hernia surgery 5 days ago is a lot less painful now, but the adhesive tape holding the 4 X 4 in. bandage that I change every day is pulling on the shaved area in a really irritating way every single time I move.  Sorry if that seems vulgar.


After 5 days why haven't they removed the bandage yet?  It should be pretty well healed.


----------



## drifter (May 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Maybe it just has a leak or needs to be topped up with freon.


I hope so.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Good afternoon Folks...
Well today I was planning to wash and wax the truck, and polish up the insides, but never happened, Started by working on the garden instead... Got rid of all the weeds and dandelions,  tomorrow if I get some sleep, which I didn't get last night... I will spread the new earth and peat moss...

Today we had company stop in, kept our distance, but mother - in law and niece stopped in... 

I had a couple of beers and then a couple of Gin and Tonic's... and now really ready for bed... HaHa

Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT evening, and Please Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all


----------



## MickaC (May 20, 2020)

@hollydolly   Wow, talk about social distancing coming to a sudden stop. Looks like no one there thinking too seriously, shame and sad.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

I'm making some nice gentleman friends on the site I go to.  Finally, some that are kind and understanding.  All I am looking for is someone that will be a good friend.  Someone to go out to dinner with some time or a movie or comedy club.  That'll be nice when the time is right.  Got to make sure the guy I choose is a safe person.

Cleaned my bathroom.  I love the smell of the bathroom after I clean everything with bleach products.  Smells so fresh.  Need to do some more laundry.  I may still do it tonight.  Seems the laundry room is not busy very late.

I finally got a dog carrier.  It's really nice and big so she will have room.  But I think if I have to use it some time I will need someone stronger to carry it.  It's kind of heavy and with her weight in it would be too heavy for me to carry. 

Been getting so many things to be delivered.  Things I need, though.  I've not bought anything extravagant unless you count the nice face veil I got..lol

I really have got to put a new cover on the birds cage and wash the cover under it, too.  It's been awhile.  The cage is always clean, though. Behind the stand there are on are bird feathers I've got to vacuum. 

Going to make an omelette for dinner tonight..having a late one.

I hope everyone has a nice day, night or whatever..


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly   Wow, talk about social distancing coming to a sudden stop. Looks like no one there thinking too seriously, shame and sad.


I know , it's really disheartening. They've only just lifted the rule on people meeting up with a relative from another household.. but only one at a time..  and supposedly at a 2 metre distance in a public area.. this is typical of people taking a mile when given an inch!!.


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

This is a close-up of my cactus. It's probably around 6 feet tall in the pot. I had 2 itchy spots on my arm this morning and little blistery bumps. I looked close and picked out little part of cactus needles that had broken off and embedded in me. This is a dangerous plant! LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2020)

I was up and out early this morning!

The first stop was the Regional Farmers Market to pick up some pots for Memorial Day.

I made the rounds of the local cemeteries and was impressed/surprised that they have been mowed and kept up during the pause.

The final stop was the local Wegman's for groceries.  The store was well stocked and busy with a long line to the checkout.

It seemed good to get out for a drive.  I drove more this morning than I have in the last five weeks and this is the first time I've driven above 55MPH in over two months.

Life is different but it's still good!


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

Today was upstairs window washing day - at least the ones I can reach without having to climb up a ladder, which elininated the ones on the north and south side. I have to climb out on the roof to do the outside. Not my idea of a fun chore.


----------



## katlupe (May 21, 2020)

Good Morning everyone! Sun is shining so looking forward to trying to walk around the park today. Using my walker. I feel that I need the exercise after spending so much time inside and not doing any walking most of the time. I hadn't been on here in a few days. Kind of in the dumps so getting myself out of it today. I need to get outside! Hope you all have a great day! And sunshine!


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Good Morning everyone! Sun is shining so looking forward to trying to walk around the park today. Using my walker. I feel that I need the exercise after spending so much time inside and not doing any walking most of the time. I hadn't been on here in a few days. Kind of in the dumps so getting myself out of it today. I need to get outside! Hope you all have a great day! And sunshine!


Good for you getting out, Katlupe. It's sunny here in CT too. I'm stuck in the same dump you are, so this afternoon I hope to get out as well. Enjoy your outing.


----------



## drifter (May 21, 2020)

My A/C man just left. I'm a happy camper. Getting cold air, didn't break the bank.


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2020)

So darn hot today. 91 degrees this afternoon. My painter got a good deal done today. Went for coffee and that’s about it for my day:


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 21, 2020)

Its been another beautiful day here in Buffalo,not a cloud in the sky.Yesterday's high was 76,today a bit warmer.
I did light cleaning this morning with the Lysol disinfected wipes I bought a month ago at Walgreens.When I went on my mid morning walk around 10:45,birds were really chirping
After lunch&nap,went outside in the back of our community garden,did 'social distancing' from 2 other residents,we all had our masks on.I had sunscreen on as usual,stayed for an hr 1/2


----------



## Sliverfox (May 21, 2020)

Am not up to par  today,, think  being shut in has me depressed.

I did fill a huge pot  with  flowering plants that will go on hubby's parent's graves.
Didn't realize how much that pot would weight filled with  soil & plants.

Won't be using that pot  again for cemetery.


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

Lonely and rainy day.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 22, 2020)

Good Morning,

Well still playing in the dirt, the vegetable garden is just about a go... then decided I had better spit up the hosta's and put some in the front of the house,  So now digging up those weeds... found one of those non-weed sheets, well that didn't do anything for us, what a waste of money... 

So back to playing in the dirt today... Suppose to be sunny and +28 today, I better check the pool and make sure it's not turning green...

Well, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless Everyone...


----------



## katlupe (May 22, 2020)

Good Morning! It is sunny here in NY this morning. I am getting my house chores done now while it is cooler. This afternoon I will probably do some shopping because my bf is bringing hay for my pet rabbit. Not sure what else my day will bring.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 22, 2020)

When I went on my early morning walk at 6:45 to get Bflo News/USA Today temp was 56,wearing shorts/pullover,didn't see anybody. The birds were chirping
This morning at 10,attending a garden comm meeting in the back of our community garden.My 'job' the  past 2 yrs has been watering some plants in the garden
Afterwards,my friend/resident,Thora&I will be going to local grocery store,TOPS,just need a couple of items.After lunch&nap,will take a short walk or sit in the garden depending if the sun is still out


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

Holiday weekend here, very sunny,  and 75 degrees, about 10 deg less than yesterdyay ... not sure how many people will be benefitting from the holiday Monday now that so many people still haven't returned to work.. everyone usually looks forward to these holidays..schools , colleges, offices, some shops... and it's a big money maker for hospitality.. beaches.. car parks  take millions in revenue in tourist places.. but not this year.. because  there's very little open aside from beaches.. even public toilets aren't open so goodness knows where people are going while they're crowded onto those beaches..

This morning I haven't done anything but some small chores, and sit out in the garden in the sun..

Yesterday was a very busy day.. . We had a ton of shingle delivered which had to be laid in the garden. The delivery man was a fool he'd brought the shingle without having any method of getting it off his truck, no  swing crane or anything. , so the neighbouring men all came out with various tools to aid with lifting it off the truck.

I had a zoom appointment with my consultant..  He was a Zoom virgin, and he was talking from his home, we chatted for about 1/2 hour then I got an appt for next week to see him. The Private Doctors are only permitted to work one day a week at their clinic during this pandemic, while they help to fight the Virus on the NHS the rest of the time. ..so having to wait another week to see him means hopefully that he'll be on the front line  helping to keep someone who can't afford private fees , alive.. 


Several parcel also arrived yesterday... and most of the day we were in the garden working ..

Hubs back to work today..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

It's a rainy day today but the temperature is pretty good and about 60 degrees.

For the past two days I have mostly been resting and sleeping in order not to use my sprained wrist too much.  I want this to heal already but it seems it's taking so long and probably because I've been using it too much.  I bought wrist wrap that has a cold insert pack that stabilizes the wrist and is soothing with the cold.  I've also been using another cold wrap that I have in between the times of using the other ones.  

Hopefully this wrist will get better.  I'm really tired of this.

Anyways I hope everyone enjoys their holiday weekend.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 22, 2020)

61 & light rain,, that will help hubby's sweet corn he planted yesterday.
Next will be come up with an idea/method to keep the deer, crows , mourning doves raccoon,   ground  hogs  from  raiding  the corn when its  ripe.

Any one have  suggestions?


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 22, 2020)

This afternoon when I strolled around the apt complex,notice our summer garden chairs/tables with umbrellas were there YIPPEE! There are 2 black tables in the back by the grill area,2 white tables in the front.In the past there were 4 chairs per table,now there are 2, to keep our 'social distancing'
I love sitting on the white chairs,black ones are not comfortable I'm a happy camper'


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2020)

For mother and me, a very quiet, uneventful day. Our painter has most of the house done. Lots of trim to do yet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> 61 & light rain,, that will help hubby's sweet corn he planted yesterday.
> Next will be come up with an idea/method to keep the deer, crows , mourning doves raccoon,   ground  hogs  from  raiding  the corn when its  ripe.
> 
> *Any one have  suggestions?*


Plant enough for everybody!


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

Guess what.?..we had RAIN, after weeks of dryness........ it only lasted for about an hour tonight around 9pm... but after weeks of No rain at all the smell of freshness in the air when I open the back door is glorious.... 🌧🌧


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Guess what.?..we had RAIN, after weeks of dryness........ it only lasted for about an hour tonight around 9pm... but after weeks of No rain at all the smell of freshness in the air when I open the back door is glorious.... 🌧🌧


We had rain today and after it I walked to the store..I love it outside after it rains..such a feeling of freshness🌤


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> We had rain today and after it I walked to the store..I love it outside after it rains..such a feeling of freshness🌤


 I know, I've been begging for rain , it's n ot rained for about 6 weeks, and it's really stiflingly hot, so it's cooled right down now...yeahhhh.. Sadly there's no more forecast for the foreseeable future..


----------



## MickaC (May 22, 2020)

Another good day in the neighbourhood......i'll be rude in saying, wish there wasn't any neighbours in the neighbourhood. Sunny, 27, south wind at 30, now south west, looks like our first thunderstorm of the year tonite. Still working on my project in the backyard that i thought up while waiting for Spring.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Good Morning Everybody...

Well didn't get a thing done yesterday, had my first sugar high in months, all I wanted to do was sleep... Sugar wasn't super high, but I find anything over 10 high for me and does me in... So got nothing done at all... So I guess today I will play in the dirt... 

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend... and hope the weather is great for all of you. 

Suppose to be very warm here again, it's like we went from winter to summer, it was two weeks ago that we were waking up to snow on the ground, and not it's almost 30 degree's here...

Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... Keep Safe, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2020)

Raining since 10:30 last night!! Severe thunderstorms.
.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 23, 2020)

60 with fog.
Supposed to clear  up with chance of more rain.

Hope everyone  has an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

We got another short blast of rain this morning, but otherwise it's warm, Sunny with big white puffy clouds, and Verrrrrryyy windy.... 🌬

We had a new freezer in black delivered today  to put in our brick shed outside..  it's plugged in and 'settling'' now for a few hours  before we turn it on.. 

The wind is hampering the progress of the patio.. hubs is off for the weekend , got all the shingle down, but it has to be dry before he can put the resin on, so in case there's going to be more rain today, he'll leave it until next week when we're guaranteed hot weather again..☀

Holiday weekend here. good thing the weather isn't great or we'd have a weekend full of  people ignoring the social distancing rules at the beach and parks again as they have been for all last week since the lockdown was partially lifted .. 

Have a good weekend everyone whatever you're up to.. and hopefully your wrist will feel better soon @Ruthanne


----------



## katlupe (May 23, 2020)

64 and a light rain here this morning. I don't have anything planned today. Expecting a FedEx delivery today, so have to go downstairs a little later. 

Yesterday my hairdresser called to set up an appointment for Sonny & me! June 9th, can't wait. My hair is thick and makes me hot in the summer. On our way to Walmart we drove past my nail salon and it was not open but saw they were working on it. All the hair and nail salons are working on their shops to make them safe for customers again. I think it will work. My hair salon is being  used as an example for others in my county, as they have posted their own guidelines on their FB  page.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Today is 2 weeks since @Yo-Yo   had to go to hospital, after her worsening symptoms, all that previous week.

I am sure that many of us are hoping we hear something from her, and that she has managed to fight off the illness.  Come back soon, if you are able, Yo-yo!

I enjoy reading everyone's posts here, about how their days are going.

It's quiet here, today, which is not always the case, and is very welcomed by me.
  Some birds and flowers are beautiful to see, from my windows.  The trees are getting their leaves, now, very quickly, making up for lost time.  Their window of opportunity to be green and summery, is quite short, here in the North! So they know they must hurry now. 
☘


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Today is 2 weeks since @Yo-Yo   had to go to hospital, after her worsening symptoms, all that previous week.
> 
> I am sure that many of us are hoping we hear something from her, and that she has managed to fight off the illness.  Come back soon, if you are able, Yo-yo!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely day there, Kaila.

I hope we hear from Yo-Yo soon too


----------



## Pappy (May 23, 2020)

Took mother up to her hair dressers. They ask you to call when you get there and come out to get you when it’s your turn. Of course, I couldn’t go in so I waited in the car. It was only 92 today. 
It really wasn’t too bad with the windows open. Took about half an hour.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Anyone heard from our new member Yo-Yo?


Today it's been 14 days since YoYo was last on. I sure hope she's ok.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

This evening was something else.  Neighbor had company and they were carrying on screaming and very loud.  Frazzled my nerves.  I put my music up to block them out and then my music got on my nerves...lol.  Can't win today.  

Had a nice dinner of knockwurst, sauerkraut, tomatoes and asparagus.  Doggie got a little asparagus and liked it a lot.  Just trying to relax now...I feel like I need a sedative of some kind!  Wish my doctor would prescribe one.  

Put another fan I bought together because I thought the one I had bought about a month ago was bad but it turned out they just gave bad directions leaving some things out.  So, I figured out how to fix that one and now I have 3 standing oscillating fans...I guess at least I'll never run out  They are all nice ones, too.  Maybe I can cut down on my AC bill this Summer.  It gets pretty high.  

So, everyone enjoy this holiday weekend and I'm still going to try to also.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> This evening was something else.  Neighbor had company and they were carrying on screaming and very loud.  Frazzled my nerves.  I put my music up to block them out and then my music got on my nerves...lol.  Can't win today.
> 
> Had a nice dinner of knockwurst, sauerkraut, tomatoes and asparagus.  Doggie got a little asparagus and liked it a lot.  Just trying to relax now...I feel like I need a sedative of some kind!  Wish my doctor would prescribe one.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're having my kind of day. I hope it gets better.


----------



## MickaC (May 23, 2020)

A repeat of good day in the neighbourhood. Great day out, 27, just a breeze, had a brief shower at suppertime. Last night's thunderstorm didn't amount to much, a lot of sheet lightning, and a shower, sure smelled nice though, fresh rain air. Did the dandelion digging thing, can't use spray in the back because of my guys, but i have taken sections that are really bad, and fenced them off and sprayed, and left the fence up for at least 3 weeks, for not to be danger to my dogs. The front, i do use spray, it's a never ending battle in both front and back, neighbours yards are yellow on both sides. ☹.
Do hope to hear from Yo-Yo, soon, very worrisome.


----------



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

Not looking forward to all-day rain and possible storms, but had a nice surprise a little after 9 a.m.:  package delivery from USPS.  I didn't know they delivered on Sundays.. am hoping I didn't accidentally sign up for Prime while placing an Amazon order...


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2020)

Its a beautiful day here with light winds temps in high 70's
I've just come back from my mid morning walk,on a 'spur of the moment' I walked over to see my'Bflo family',Marcia,hubby Dave,son Alexei{my 'movie buddy},Aker,family dog who is a pharoh hound. My nickname for him is'buddy boy'.I haven't seen them all since March 27th,though on my early walk on Thurs,I ran into Marcia walking 'bb' joined her as we walked around the block
Marcia was doing some planting in the garden by their front porch.I noticed 'bb' was at the screen door wagging his tail,he recognized my voice thru the mask.I asked if I could take him on a walk,last time I did this was March 21,wonderful felt like old times,he was a happy camper
This afternoon,will have my 'zoom meeting' with my brother&family see what's happening with them,perfect way to end the day


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Not looking forward to all-day rain and possible storms, but had a nice surprise a little after 9 a.m.:  package delivery from USPS.  I didn't know they delivered on Sundays.. am hoping I didn't accidentally sign up for Prime while placing an Amazon order...


Don't you hate that? I made the mistake once of that but, it turned out to be a trial. Since I didn't ok anything they emailed me saying the trial was over.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

Nice for a change, overcast day w/ a breeze here in FL.
Worked out most of the day - cardio, Essentrics, yoga.
Now what? Hmm...guess I could watch something I dvr'd or workout some more


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Nice for a change, overcast day w/ a breeze here in FL.
> Worked out most of the day - cardio, Essentrics, yoga.
> Now what? Hmm...guess I could watch something I dvr'd or workout some more


I never heard of essentrics. Thanks for mentioning that. Now I have something to add to my exercise repertoire.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

I think I'm gonna go get on YouTube and do some Just Dance. I'm kinda bored. It's 83 out and a little breezy. See you guys later.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I never heard of essentrics. Thanks for mentioning that. Now I have something to add to my exercise repertoire.


Yes, it's great....it's also called Classical Stretch, then they changed the name to Essentrics. It will get in you in and keep you in shape...that's for sure! They have a studio in Montreal and they work alot with professional athletes. I found it years ago and glad I did!


----------



## peppermint (May 24, 2020)

I went for a walk this morning....It was HOT....   Im going out to the porch in a while...It has a cover so the sun doesn't come in...
Son will becoming to get us next week...A very very long ride....But we have to get home....
Roses are out and greenery every where....  Have a Great Day....


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

It's good to see you, here today  
@peppermint 
For some reason, I had thought you were doing that very long drive, THIS weekend, and was thinking of you. 
Oh, it's _next week! I'll wait and think about it, then.  _


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, it's great....it's also called Classical Stretch, then they changed the name to Essentrics. It will get in you in and keep you in shape...that's for sure! They have a studio in Montreal and they work alot with professional athletes. I found it years ago and glad I did!


I can't take a lot of really strenuous stuff anymore. So I gotta be careful. I looked that up and it looks fun.

I just did this and I'm winded. I love Just Dance. LOL!


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I can't take a lot of really strenuous stuff anymore. So I gotta be careful. I looked that up and it looks fun.
> 
> I just did this and I'm winded. I love Just Dance. LOL!


Fun!  I'll have to try it! I like some of the dance ones too. So many workout DVDs, in particular, have boring background music, so it's fun to workout or dance to great songs/music.


----------



## Pecos (May 24, 2020)

I just finished a "so-so" Yoga workout.
My wife is downstairs still going at it, …. and her Yoga is fairly      impressive.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Fun!  I'll have to try it! I like some of the dance ones too. So many workout DVDs, in particular, have boring background music, so it's fun to workout or dance to great songs/music.


I like this on YouTube better. I just wanted it for the exercise. I don't need the controller and all that business. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I like this on YouTube better. I just wanted it for the exercise. I don't need the controller and all that business. LOL


Ha! I hear ya, sometimes I'll use my desktop or tablet and pull up something dancey, "get me in a good mood" song" workout. I just have ALOT of DVDs from over the years.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Ha! I hear ya, sometimes I'll use my desktop or tablet and pull up something dancey, "get me in a good mood" song" workout. I just have ALOT of DVDs from over the years.


Me too. I have several on in home walking working outs from Jessica Smith that I like. She works out with her mother whose 60 something and does mods.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Me too. I have several on in home walking working outs from Jessica Smith that I like. She works out with her mother whose 60 something and does mods.


Me too! I do mostly Jessica now, love her. Especially the outdoor ones filmed in Miami.


----------



## peppermint (May 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> It's good to see you, here today
> @peppermint
> For some reason, I had thought you were doing that very long drive, THIS weekend, and was thinking of you.
> Oh, it's _next week! I'll wait and think about it, then. _


Thank You...Yes we have to wait for the middle of the week....Went out yesterday with our golf cart....Someone must of told everyone
in America to come here....People on line to eat, jammed pack....No one wearing masks....Everyone was cuddled together...
We got out of there fast....I never saw so many people here....I'm staying put here till my son comes to get us......


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Its a beautiful day here with light winds temps in high 70's
> I've just come back from my mid morning walk,on a 'spur of the moment' I walked over to see my'Bflo family',Marcia,hubby Dave,son Alexei{my 'movie buddy},Aker,family dog who is a pharoh hound. My nickname for him is'buddy boy'.I haven't seen them all since March 27th,though on my early walk on Thurs,I ran into Marcia walking 'bb' joined her as we walked around the block
> Marcia was doing some planting in the garden by their front porch.I noticed 'bb' was at the screen door wagging his tail,he recognized my voice thru the mask.I asked if I could take him on a walk,last time I did this was March 21,wonderful felt like old times,he was a happy camper
> This afternoon,will have my 'zoom meeting' with my brother&family see what's happening with them,perfect way to end the day


An update,couldn't  have the 'family zoom meeting' ,we'll do it for Tues afternoon instead,something to look forward to Sue


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Ha! I hear ya, sometimes I'll use my desktop or tablet and pull up something dancey, "get me in a good mood" song" workout. I just have ALOT of DVDs from over the years.


Have you heard of NIA? I've taken Pilates, Step Aerobics, you name it .. and enjoyed NIA the most. There are plenty of videos online. Here is but one:


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

Had a phone call from the Concierge to say there was a flower delivery for me. For the life of me, I couldn't think who they could be from - Mother's Day was passed, my birthday isn't for months. To my surprise, my daughter had sent them to me, "just because" 


Don't know why everything turned out looking so green!


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Have you heard of NIA? I've taken Pilates, Step Aerobics, you name it .. and enjoyed NIA the most. There are plenty of videos online. Here is but one:


Thanks Pinky for sharing this. I have heard of this but have never done it. It reminds me of the Body Groove dance workouts, except NIA is more structured. One thing I don't care for in the NIA workout are the vocal affirmations or the oooh's and ahhh's, but I'll probably try it just the same.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2020)

Yesterday was a total loss. About 1 pm, turned on the tv to the Pluto channel and watched Elvis movies up until 7 pm. I love how they let him grow his hair so long and the tailored uniforms he wore. It’s was fun watching them. A couple I hadn’t seen before.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 25, 2020)

I had to wait until 6:45 am to take my early morning walk because a thunderstorm was passing thru the area,then the sun came out
This morning is my weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members see how they are.This takes me  1hr 1/2 or longer.I always leave a message with those I don't talk to
I try to take a mid morn walk before lunch.This afternoon I may sit outside in our community garden if its not too humid


----------



## MickaC (May 25, 2020)

After an all day rain yesterday, my things to do list is a little limited. Too wet to put down patio blocks, to wet to edge out some grass. Looks like a really good day to dig up dandelions, never ending job, neighbours on both sides of me have yellow lawns, efforts in trying to control the weeds aren't a priority there, very frustrating, ☹, but i continue to try keeping mine under control. I spray in the front when i have to, but can't in the back because of the dogs. Sky has cleared up, so hopefully, can mow grass later.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2020)

Rainy, hot and humid here today. Nothing planned today, but may go for coffee later.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Doing ok.

Day 16 no YoYo.

Also has anyone heard from chic? She's not posted since May 6. 

Hope both are ok.

It's 64° and a little rainy today.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

Very hot  and sunny in the garden today.. I managed to get all the Ivy trimmed back on the brick shed... and then I mowed the lawns. Fortunately my mower does the work basically itself, I just have to steer it.. ..but it was soo hot, I kept having to pop back indoors every  hour or so and let the fans work their magic, and cool me down..I must be getting old, I just can't seem to take the heat as much as I always have..  

Got a few small jobs done around the house... filled up my new freezer which is outdoors  from the older one which is indoors.. we're going to get rid of that as soon as the recycle centres re-open...

PM announced tonight that children years 1 and 6 to return to school on Monday , and car showrooms are to open...( I suppose to get the economy up and running and to allow the dealers to offload the early 2020 cars before the new registration cars in  September come into stock)

By the 15th of June.. all shops ,  and stores are to re-open.. well those who are not now bankrupted due to this pandemic.. ...it'll be interesting to see how many of those well known store names don't re-open again..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

I finally clean the bird area and only have left the carpet to vacuum under their stand.  It was tricky to do because everything frightens birds at least mine as new stuff bothers them and I put a new cover on them and a new cover under them, too.


Went for two walks today which should be good for health reasons.

I started doing physical therapy exercises for my wrist and hand
I found the physical therapy on YouTube.  Thank goodness for YouTube they have everything!


----------



## Duster (May 25, 2020)

We hopped in the convertible and rode with the top down.  We took our pontoon boat out on the lake for a ride {we keep it at a friend's boathouse}.  Then we ate a wonderful dinner at our favorite steakhouse, which just reopened. Not many customers there yet, but the food was hot and delicious. We wanted to support this restaurant, since they have been closed for 2 months.  

We had a much needed fun day!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone...
Tuesday already, gotta slow time down a wee bit... Not sure how... They always told me the older you get, the faster time goes by, ok, got the message, now slow it down some...

Well we had a leak on the pool late Sunday afternoon, got that fixed yesterday, now the pump won't run, it just hums, so I am wondering if something got stuck, so going to disconnect one pipe at a time, and see if the water is flowing from it. We'll start there...

Did all new gardening in the front of the house, looks a lot cleaner and fresher... Over the summer, I am going to dig all-around all the trees where I cut the grass, and dig it down to dirt, so get rid of the weeds, and put some mulch down... clean it up some... Again if I can get the pictures off my phone, I could share it with you... Still working on that one...

The Grandson is coming over for a visit today, can't wait, miss him so very much... It seems like forever ago since I have seen him. So going to play cars and trucks with him in the dirt...

It is supposed to be very very warm today, suppose to be +39 with humidity... I think that is around 102 F... One of the hottest May's I've seen...

Well, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... Keep Safe... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 26, 2020)

It seems most are getting this warm and humid weather. So are we although thunderstorms are predicted. We go for a walk in early morning before it gets too warm and more people are out. Some stores are opening here (The Bay) but I am not going as I think it is still too soon.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 26, 2020)

The birdies woke me up at 4:45 this morning,went back to sleep woke up at 6:15.On my early walk at 6:45,temp was already 70 with light wind.I saw a couple people walking no masks or social distancing makes no sense to me
I'll go on my mid morning walk around 10:30 because its going to be too hot/humid this afternoon,temps near 90.I'll be staying inside.Two fans I bought last yr in catalog called'Vornado',it circulates all the air in the room,has 3 speeds.In my living room,I get the afternoon sun,close the wooden blinds it really keeps me cool,the other in my bedroom
This afternoon at 1 will be having my 'zoom meeting' with family,we couldn't do it on Sun look forward to


----------



## MickaC (May 26, 2020)

Was a good productive day yesterday, dug and dug dandelions, i swear new ones pop up as soon as i turn my back, , mowed the backyard, i swear those yellows flowers duck when they hear the mower coming. Was a mix of sun and cloud yesterday, very cool, +18, today looks like the same, maybe a shower.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2020)

Been vacuuming up bird feathers and a few seeds, too.  My birds are molting now an boy do the feathers fly!  It looks so much better after I got behind all the furniture and vacuumed and in between things and the all the carpet.  My birds now have a new, pretty lilac colored cover and another piece of the sheeting below them--it looks much better than the old stuff I had on there before.

Took my doggie to the groomer and requested a cab driver with a mask.  She was a nice lady who said that she has to be careful too as she doesn't want to bring anything home to her 2 kids.  Of course I wore my mask to as I do everywhere now.  I hardly go anywhere, though, so  I think I am staying pretty safe.  

I was so nervous about the grooming and remembered I have an anxiety medicine--so I took some and was more relaxed.  It's not a benzo drug or addicting but really helped.  The groomer did a very good job--cut her fur down and also her whole face was trimmed up.  Doggie looks so pretty with a pretty pink bow on her collar!  There was a protocol we had to do to at the groomer and it went well, everyone did what they needed to.  The manager of the apt. place took me back to pick up my dog.  She has been so helpful to me!  There are people  out there who really care.  Renews my faith in the human race.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 26, 2020)

Been in the 80s today.
Have fans  operating  downstairs,, hubby  & I  do not like hot weather.

We put the AC unit in our  bedroom,, have to turn it on later to cool down the room.

Hopefully it will cool off enough this evening  that we  can get  the tomato plants ,planted.
Have to  think of some  sort of  fencing to keep the  deer from eating them.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

@Lee 
We haven't seen you posting much , recently.  Are you doing alright this week?
We hope so.

@Ruthanne 
You sure accomplished a lot!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Lee
> We haven't seen you posting much , recently.  Are you doing alright this week?
> We hope so.
> 
> ...


@Kaila thank you I'm just so glad to get all that done already as it's been on my mind a lot so it's a relief.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 27, 2020)

Its in the 60s? this morning.
Have 2 different weather sites   gave different temps.

We got the tomatoes planted last  evening.

I bought a flat of marigolds when I was filling  cemetery pots,,, didn't use as many as I thought  I needed.
Will have to get busy today,, clear out  the weeds & plant marigolds.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Planting marigolds and tomatoes, sounds so cheerful.

Any extra's that people have, could be planted near my windows, thank you!


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Still no word from chic or YoYo? Anybody?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Nothing much to report today... hubs at work,  overcast but warm.. , not been out in the garden much today..

Noticed there's quite a few people walking along the road together with children who are not from the same household and not practicing social distancing. I think a lot of people have given up.. *

*I'm just looking forward to my long awaited appointment with my consultant tomorrow... Finally..*


----------



## MickaC (May 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Nothing much to report today... hubs at work,  overcast but warm.. , not been out in the garden much today..
> 
> Noticed there's quite a few people walking along the road together with children who are not from the same household and not practicing social distancing. I think a lot of people have given up..
> 
> I'm just looking forward to my long awaited appointment with my consultant tomorrow... Finally..*


Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, Holly.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, Holly.



Oh yes, @hollydolly 
I meant to mention that earlier today, too.  We'll be hoping it goes as well as possible for you!


----------



## Pinky (May 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Oh yes, @hollydolly
> I meant to mention that earlier today, too.  We'll be hoping it goes as well as possible for you!


I too, shall be thinking of you, Hols


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2020)

Yesterday, the sun came out for about 6 hours so my painter guy got some painting done. Then the storms came. High winds and pouring rain. Needless to say, we didn’t venture out anywhere. Watched movies on Pluto network most of the afternoon.


----------



## MickaC (May 28, 2020)

Alright........who's the wise guy who ticked Mother Nature off again. She took a refund on the heat and replaced it with cold and gusty winds. . Sunny yesterday, gusty winds, + 20, but only felt life +10. Was going to wash my winter jacket for the 3rd time, but i see i will still need it, another cold day today.  All my guys had their yearly checkup yesterday, and vaccinations, Shaalee gained weight which she needed to do, Micki, my butterball corgi, lost 3 lbs, which she needed to, Noah, good all around. So that's that for another year. Other than that trip, i managed to do my daily dandelion digging. Today, will see what i can get done.


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2020)

I had my eye surgery this morn at 6:30. Now I have to lie face down for 5 days. Or sit face down. Gonna lose my mind.


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

jujube said:


> I had my eye surgery this morn at 6:30. Now I have to lie face down for 5 days. Or sit face down. Gonna lose my mind.


Oh, you are going to have to be very conscientious .. you can do it!!


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Oh gosh, @jujube   You finally were able to have it.
I sure hope the recovery goes as easily as possible, and that the results will be as good as possible.
Hang in there.


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2020)

I'm renting some stuff that makes sitting/sleeping more comfortable......supposedly.  Medicare won't pay for it, of course. It's considered "not necessary". 

More good news....the surgeon said my cataract new lens will probably have to be replaced, too.  Bummer. Bummer, bummer.


Hell getting old. Hell.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

I took the opportunity when the refrigerator was fairly empty, to clean it. Not just throw away old food (a rarity in my home), but to remove the shelves, wash them, let them dry and put them back. Had to be done in stages so I could move the food that was in it around. Can't leave it out in this hot weather!


----------



## Sliverfox (May 28, 2020)

jujube,, I must have missed about you needing cataract  surgery.
Was this different than regular  cataract surgery?

Its been awhile since I  had mine but  pretty sure I didn't  have to sleep face down.

Wear an eye  cover the first day, go back next  day & then  use  drops  for 2 weeks.

Any how , best of luck to you.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

It's been a beautiful hot day... Had to see my consultant today after a wait of more than 2 months... Fortunately it was a beautiful day because  everyone who'd come to see a consultant at the clinic had to wait outside, no sitting inside in the waiting rooms.. we had to wait to have our name called before we stepped through the door.. ( just one person at a time).. then have our temperature taken immediately with a fancy temperature gun..very coo, never seen one like it before . O/h's  temp was up, so he was sent packing back out the door.. but they said it was probably because we'd been standing outside waiting for 20 minutes in the hot sun...but mine was fine 

Anyway he had to stay outside while I had my consultation  and examinations with the doctor.. .gotta go back next Tuesday for an Ultrasound scan.. they wanted to do it this afternoon 3 hours after my appointment, but with just about everything closed nearby there was nowhere we could kick our heels for 3 hours.. so the next available date is next week...but in the meantime I have several meds to take ..

Before heading home, I got my car hand washed by 4 hunky men .. , it's not been washed for 8 weeks, covered in dust.. and bird poop... and now it looks like a brand new car... only £10

Stopped off in London on the way home, and I was surprised at just how many stores were open.. Bakers ( I got a  hot steak bake to eat )  and some Iced  doughnuts to bring home.. .. chemists.. Discount health & beauty stores..  Various supermarkets.. Independent hardware store.. ( I got 2 new 3litre jugs)..  ( all the time I was wearing my mask, and my  doctor even admired it asking where I bought it because it's pretty compared to the plain blue and white they are all using I suppose, .. but I noticed a lot of people not wearing any PPE at all around town .. and actually in the hospital one of the reception nurses had hers just over her mouth) ..

 Picked up various bit of shopping from a couple of shops and a big bag of frozen food from the frozen food store.. .. always gotta do that when hubs is there for the muscle.. ...but by 4pm we had to get back with the food.. and really I wanted to go out again because it was such a beautiful day, but we sat in the garden and had drinks instead..

That's been my day..


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for filling us in, on how your appointment , and your day, went, @hollydolly 
and I am glad you at least got that step behind you, so you can proceed to the following steps.

And you got home with groceries, treats and a clean car.
And oh yes, with hubs also.


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> jujube,, I must have missed about you needing cataract  surgery.
> Was this different than regular  cataract surgery?
> 
> Its been awhile since I  had mine but  pretty sure I didn't  have to sleep face down.
> ...



This wasn't cataract surgery, it was retina surgery where they have to deflate the eyeball and work inside. I had the cataracts done several years ago and did fine with them but the two retina surgeries on my right eye (The second one was today, the first one a few months ago) have somehow messed up the lens.


----------



## Repondering (May 28, 2020)

My hernia surgery was finally performed 14 days ago, after about 2 months of state mandated postponement.  Yesterday my surgeon examined me and pronounced the results to be OK.  These last 2 weeks were uncomfortable, painful and basically completely inactive.  The incision was bad enough but the adhesive tape holding the gauze over my shaved groin was just as painful.
Today the tape and gauze are gone.  With the doctor's approval I resumed some activities:  I mowed about 4 acres;  I weeded some odd, herb like weeds off my mother's grave that I seeded about a year ago;  I participated in a regular Master Gardener maintenance session at a public flower garden.  That seems like a lot of stuff but i moved slowly and carefully.  Tomorrow I'll mow the rest of my property.
And that surgery was purported to be minor......OK, my testimony is that it's only minor when it happens to someone else.  This was my first and I hope last surgery.
I have a lot of sympathy for anyone who's had more major surgery.....especially if the result of it wasn't as good as before the operation.
So I'm lucky and grateful for it.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 28, 2020)

Ouch, jujube,, hope  all goes  well for  you.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 28, 2020)

*I had a Wonderful day today. My Daughter had me and my husband (her Daddy)over 
for dinner to celebrate our 54th Wedding anniversary .She made a delicious dinner and yummy desert. Her daughter my 9yr old granddaughter drew beautiful pictures for me and hubby and gave us a very touching card that she picked out herself. Then my daughter surprised us with a Zoom call to my 2 grandson's . One is 24yrs old the other is 22yrs old. They both had to work today but we were able to see them and talk to them. Nothing could be better than that. Except for the fact that my son couldn't be there because he wasn't feeling well the day was PERFECT !*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

Congrats @Sassycakes on the 54 years... Well done... Today that is a very hard accomplishment... Again Congrats on your 54 years together...

G'day everyone... Well not a lot to report today, except had to buy a new pump for the pool which I will install tomorrow (today...Friday)

My truck was supposed to go in for new plugs this morning, but they called me the last minute and told me they can't do it because they don't have anyone with that kind of experience, I was shocked, anyhow, made another appointment with someone else on this Tuesday at 10:30

Well, that's about everything, so I hope YOU all have a GREAT day.... Keep Safe, and God Bless YOU all


----------



## MickaC (May 29, 2020)

I saw something funny yesterday.......Someone was in their yard digging up dandelions, wearing a winter parka.......Ohhhhhh, wait.......THAT WAS ME ☹


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Are you totally _certain who it was, _ @MickaC   ?


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

In your _defense_, Micka (not that you need any!) 

it is truly a very short season, up North, to do anything with the yard,
plus you were trying to do something constructive, and you should dress however you need and are comfortable!

(Even though we do sometimes notice that we ourselves, look a bit funny or odd. )


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2020)

Good follow-up visit with the surgeon today.  He took the patch off and said it looked pretty darn good.  Time will tell if the retina reverts to the distortion or will remain at least better.  He backed down on the cataract replacement lens and said it doesn't look as damaged as he first thought.  Hallelujah!

I now only have to spend a couple more days face down and then I have to spend a week several hours a day (and all night) on my back but propped up about a third of the way.  THAT I can do!  The face down is the pits.

I can see only light and colors out of the eye now, but it should start improving soon. 

I look like I've gone ten rounds with Joe Palooka. Droopy swollen black eye, vampire eyeball.  I'm sure everyone thinks the Spousal Equivalent punched me.....


----------



## MickaC (May 29, 2020)

jujube said:


> Good follow-up visit with the surgeon today.  He took the patch off and said it looked pretty darn good.  Time will tell if the retina reverts to the distortion or will remain at least better.  He backed down on the cataract replacement lens and said it doesn't look as damaged as he first thought.  Hallelujah!
> 
> I now only have to spend a couple more days face down and then I have to spend a week several hours a day (and all night) on my back but propped up about a third of the way.  THAT I can do!  The face down is the pits.
> 
> ...


@jujube   Hope your recovery goes well, sounds like you've got a lot of do's and don'ts......i'm sure it will be well worth it, when your sight returns to more like normal. Take care.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 30, 2020)

That is good news jujube, hope that eye continues to heal well.


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2020)

Yesterday, a day that will not soon be forgotten. I got a HAIRCUT. Mask on, my barber shop is partitioned off and my man Jimmy wore a mask. It was a good experience and felt good to get rid of the shaggy dog look.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Now we can hardly recognize you, @Pappy 

@jujube 
I'm very glad to hear your better report from the surgeon !  
We so much hope there will be some lasting improvements in the eye, for you, after going through this!


----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> Good follow-up visit with the surgeon today.  He took the patch off and said it looked pretty darn good.  Time will tell if the retina reverts to the distortion or will remain at least better.  He backed down on the cataract replacement lens and said it doesn't look as damaged as he first thought.  Hallelujah!
> 
> I now only have to spend a couple more days face down and then I have to spend a week several hours a day (and all night) on my back but propped up about a third of the way.  THAT I can do!  The face down is the pits.
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted on how this is going. I have a similar issue with my left eye and I continue to debate whether or not to go forward with this surgery, …. which is a bit on the risky side for me.


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2020)

Thanks, y'all!  I'm just not a _patient_ patient......I want improvement NOW!


----------



## katlupe (May 30, 2020)

Nothing much happening here today. I took my garbage out and it is pretty hot out there. I am doing a small load of laundry in a minute since I scoped out the laundry room and it is empty. Then going to bake some chicken and cornbread in my NuWave oven and hard boil eggs and macaroni in the Instant Pot (macaroni salad) for supper later. I was up at six this morning to work on my blog. Still working on my resources page (never ending really on that). Have a good day everyone!


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

I went shopping the other day. Which day, I don't know but it wasn't yesterday. Must have been the day before. I can't tell anymore.

I also picked up my mail.

After putting away my groceries, I left the mail in a plastic bag on the floor in the entry. It seemed to be sitting on another empty plastic bag.  Ah, so what... I'll get to the mail whenever.

Today, while cleaning, I picked up the bag of mail to deal with and saw that the bag underneath it had $7.18 worth of boneless chicken breasts in it. It also began to smell as soon as I uncovered it.

I took it outside with the rest of the trash to the dumpster. Ugh!

This isn't the only forgotten chicken story I have.

Years and years ago, I was dating a guy for awhile. One day we decided to go grocery shopping together. He drove. We loaded our groceries into his trunk and went back to his house.

I was ready to go home of course, so he kindly unloaded my stuff into my car.

Several days later, I searched my freezer and fridge for the chicken. No where to be found. I called my friend an yup, he found it in his trunk stinking to high heaven. He was using his bike every day and hadn't gone into his car at all.


----------



## peppermint (May 30, 2020)

Congratulations, Sassy to you and your hubby....Nice that you have your daughter and especially your granddaughter....
♥


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 30, 2020)

This morning around 8:30 I did something I haven't done in quite awhile,take a long walk
I walked to/from Walgreens which is 8 blocks from my apt building,took me 25 min each way.I was a bit surprised it didn't take me longer considering I have osterarthritis in my left knee. In the past,this is how long it usually took me to get there,I was pleased
The store has gone back to its usual hours 24/7, noticed on a shelf they were selling hand santizers,bxs of cotton masks 20 for $30,10 for $15. They were still out of Kleenex but had toilet paper I bought a couple of items I needed ,when I got home I collapsed into my recliner
I passed on taking my afternoon walk since the weather is cool/cloudy.I've had my exercise for the day


----------



## twinkles (May 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> In your _defense_, Micka (not that you need any!)
> 
> it is truly a very short season, up North, to do anything with the yard,
> plus you were trying to do something constructive, and you should dress however you need and are comfortable!
> ...


busy hands are happy hands


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Haven't been doing much different than I usually do, chores, preparing meals, feeding pet family, taking doggie walks.  Also trying to keep doing the physical therapy I found on Youtube for my hand/wrist--the physical therapist on there said to make sure you don't stop doing them if you have pain but cut back and I'm trying to do just that.  To anybody reading this--try to make sure you never twist your wrist the wrong way--it is hard to get it back to way it used to be, that is, without pain with movement.  

So, I'm cutting back but still doing some of the exercises.  I can feel a bit of a strengthening in my hand and I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

Still no YoYo?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

no ….


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I went shopping the other day. Which day, I don't know but it wasn't yesterday. Must have been the day before. I can't tell anymore.
> 
> I also picked up my mail.
> 
> ...



That's the second worst thing in the world...chicken……. I had a pound of hamburger that had slipped out of a grocery bag and was under the driver's seat.  Summer in Florida....need I say more?  Next day there's a faint odor wafting around.  Next day, there's nothing faint about the odor.

Worst thing?  My sister left two lobsters in her trunk in a Florida August for THREE DAYS.  We thought she'd have to burn the car.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> That's the second worst thing in the world...chicken……. I had a pound of hamburger that had slipped out of a grocery bag and was under the driver's seat.  Summer in Florida....need I say more?  Next day there's a faint odor wafting around.  Next day, there's nothing faint about the odor.
> 
> Worst thing?  My sister left two lobsters in her trunk in a Florida August for THREE DAYS.  We thought she'd have to burn the car.


Oh wow, burger stench and worst of all, lobster!


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning around 8:30 I did something I haven't done in quite awhile,take a long walk
> I walked to/from Walgreens which is 8 blocks from my apt building,took me 25 min each way.I was a bit surprised it didn't take me longer considering I have osterarthritis in my left knee. In the past,this is how long it usually took me to get there,I was pleased
> The store has gone back to its usual hours 24/7, noticed on a shelf they were selling hand santizers,bxs of cotton masks 20 for $30,10 for $15. They were still out of Kleenex but had toilet paper I bought a couple of items I needed ,when I got home I collapsed into my recliner
> I passed on taking my afternoon walk since the weather is cool/cloudy.I've had my exercise for the day


Osteoarthritis is what I have in both of my knees too. Every time I feel like I can walk (with a walker) I feel great till the next day. Then I can't do  it again. I could never walk without a walker 8 blocks. Good for  you to be able to do that! My stores are beginning to get stocked up again.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Morning all, hope everyone is doing well, and continuing to keep safe... all is well here, very busy these days...

Please keep safe... and God Bless YOU all...

See YOU all in the June 2020 thread tomorrow...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)

jujube said:


> That's the second worst thing in the world...chicken……. I had a pound of hamburger that had slipped out of a grocery bag and was under the driver's seat.  Summer in Florida....need I say more?  Next day there's a faint odor wafting around.  Next day, there's nothing faint about the odor.
> 
> Worst thing?  My sister left two lobsters in her trunk in a Florida August for THREE DAYS.  We thought she'd have to burn the car.


These comments reminded me of a prank that my father and his friends used to pull when they were young.

They would spread Limburger cheese on the manifold pipes of a car so the fumes from the bubbling cheese would fill the car and continue until all of the cheese finally burned off of the pipes.

My own mishap revolved around breaking a full glass milk bottle and having the milk sink into the carpet of my 1976 Camaro.

I did my best to clean up the milk but in a few days, it ripened and continued to smell for several months.


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2020)

Good Morning! I got up before six this morning to get started on cleaning my kitchen. I don't know what possessed me yesterday, but I made a big meal for myself and used a lot of dishes, pans and the Instant pot inner pot. I never leave a messy/dirty kitchen but I did last night. Still cleaning it. Looks like a nice day and I am supposed to go to Sonny's house today. So I will be gone all afternoon unless our  plans change. I hope you all have a safe and good day.


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Good Morning! I got up before six this morning to get started on cleaning my kitchen. I don't know what possessed me yesterday, but I made a big meal for myself and used a lot of dishes, pans and the Instant pot inner pot. I never leave a messy/dirty kitchen but I did last night. Still cleaning it. Looks like a nice day and I am supposed to go to Sonny's house today. So I will be gone all afternoon unless our  plans change. I hope you all have a safe and good day.


I know what you mean Katlupe. I always enjoyed cooking but now that I'm older, I just hate the clean up! I do it and I also have a dishwasher, but I just hate clean up; even when I clean as I go.

When I do mess up pots, pans and etc. it's for more than one meal at least, but still I complain!


----------

